# Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate.



## Jake

Come here to discuss the game, ask for help, or to find people to play online with!

For now, feel free to discuss the game, or simply use this thread to find buddies to play the demo with online!

I'll add this with more reference links and videos later but yea..


----------



## Jake

RESERVING SEXOND POST JUT INC ASE


----------



## Cress

I think you're a bit too excited...


----------



## Reindeer

I got four demo codes from Nintendo right after the Direct. I'll be playing that soon and will hopefully enjoy it as much as previous MH titles. The N3DS should make controlling it easier at least. I didn't like the way MH3 played on the 3DS.


----------



## SolarInferno

I was also really excited to find 4 keys for the MH4 demo in my email inbox today. Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate was the one reason I actually bought my 3DS XL, having enjoyed the 3 previous games on PSP. I honestly can't wait to be able to simply have native online play, myself and many others have been hoping for it for the past 3 game releases that it's had. It's a brilliant game on singleplayer, but it really shines when you have other people to play with but seeing as my brothers didn't play much since I actually bought the game, I was at a loss who I could actually play with.


----------



## Lock

I've been so inactive on MH3U for WiiU
because everyone stopped getting online for it 
but I'm convinced that I may consider the N3DS bundle for this. 
Sucks I didn't get a demo but I'm about to hound some people to get one.  

Hooray for good news!​


----------



## MishMeesh

I can't seem to get a straight up answer anywhere, so thought I'd ask here. I know they're saying there will be a New 3ds bundle with MH4U, but does anyone know if MH4U will be released for the regular 3ds as well, or is it only for the new 3ds? I know there are demos out that work for the regular 3ds so I'm probably just being a bit paranoid but :/


----------



## FancyThat

MishMeesh said:


> I can't seem to get a straight up answer anywhere, so thought I'd ask here. I know they're saying there will be a New 3ds bundle with MH4U, but does anyone know if MH4U will be released for the regular 3ds as well, or is it only for the new 3ds? I know there are demos out that work for the regular 3ds so I'm probably just being a bit paranoid but :/



I believe it's available to play on both . You can certainly play the demo on both.

I'm really looking forward to this .


----------



## Jake

Still no Australian demo codes rip


----------



## Tao

I got the 4 download codes today and played it with my friends. I only did the 3 available hunts and then left it and probably won't play it again until release since upgrading my own character is a big thing the demo is obviously lacking...As well as the interface for the demo menu's etc being clunky, but it's only the demo, so it's no big deal.

It felt like more of the same but better. Overall movement felt better faster and more fluid, some of the new additions like 'riding' monsters is pretty awesome, and that new weapon 'charge blade' or whatever it's called is likely going to be my main melee weapon. Also can't wait to get a Feyline instead of bloody Cha-Cha as well...Cha-Cha irritated me so much in MH3.

Still wish it was getting a Wii U release though, or at least gets one in the near future...I've been playing MH3U pretty much non stop with my friends for the past few weeks and going back to Monster Hunter on 3DS today was a real downgrade.
I'm kind of worried whether or not it will have in game chat as well, especially since the demo didn't. It will be pretty damn lame if it doesn't. I'll be able to chat via skype or something on my laptop, but it's extra effort I don't want to have to go through.








PuffleKirby21 said:


> I think you're a bit too excited...



It's Monster Hunter...There's no such thing as "too excited".





MishMeesh said:


> I can't seem to get a straight up answer anywhere, so thought I'd ask here. I know they're saying there will be a New 3ds bundle with MH4U, but does anyone know if MH4U will be released for the regular 3ds as well, or is it only for the new 3ds? I know there are demos out that work for the regular 3ds so I'm probably just being a bit paranoid but :/




It's being released on regular 3DS. It will control exactly the same as MH3 did on 3DS and I believe it also supports circle pad pro if 
you have one.


----------



## Jake

Managed to get a demo, really enjoyed it so far.

Only done Great Jaggi and Tetsu, gonna wait a little bit before I hunt Gore though.

I did online too, which actually took twice as long as a solo hunt???????

Anyway, I'm after a US demo code for a friend, if anyone's got a spare, mind giving it to me? I can pay 100 TBT bells if you want

nvm got one


----------



## Phil

I got two codes available. If anyone needs one just message me.
And...I have my Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate Bundle pre-ordered already!!


----------



## ThomasNLD

Got no internet on my 3DS, so I will have to say no to this one I guess, online play for me is to important for the Monster Hunter experience.


----------



## Jake

Still not sure if I should pre order the 3DS bundle...

I probably wont, and I'll either skip getting the new 3ds, or get  plan black one later.

I'm still holding out that the Collectors Editon will come to Australia - which I'll get instead


----------



## Improv

I am v excited for this game asdfghjkl


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I just found out I got a code today, I just saw it and my jaw nearly dropped. I tested out the new weps on great jaggi plus checked on my old favorite the Gunlance, then I went straight to Gore Magala...HOLY CRAP I have never had such an Epic heart pounding battle in Monster Hunter like this since I took down my first surprise Deviljho in MH3U on my first try, dodging all its shots knocking it out the sky climbing on its back seeing my felynes jump on it's face and break it's horns and the final F*** you Charge Axe strike that finished it off, oh man when you guys take that thing on yall are gonna be in for a wild ride, Day 1 purchase right here!


----------



## Cou

been waiting for the na code since release but i didn't get  but my friend bought me a code and it's been really fun. holy crap the second mission was p hard i almost ran outta time to finish ahh

really enjoy using the bow weapon so far


----------



## kesttang

I actually just got a code for this game... I was wondering if I should try it or not. I'm not a huge fan of the Monster Hunter series.


----------



## Joy

Huh... so selected people get the demo code?
Hah makes sense, here I was searching the eshop for the demo xD

I've never played a monster hunter game but I wanted to check this one out.


----------



## Sumia

kesttang said:


> I actually just got a code for this game... I was wondering if I should try it or not. I'm not a huge fan of the Monster Hunter series.



Can't hurt to give it a try  A friend of mine isn't much that fan of this serie either, but he has plenty of fun when playing with friends, or at least other people - online multi was a huge miss with MH3U for 3DS IMO. 
You won't have nothing else to do beside hunting though with demo. You still can do some gathering or what else but it doesn't make much sense out of overall game context.


----------



## Jake

Cou said:


> been waiting for the na code since release but i didn't get  but my friend bought me a code and it's been really fun. holy crap the second mission was p hard i almost ran outta time to finish ahh
> 
> really enjoy using the bow weapon so far


second hunt is so much better than the first tho. first hunt is so boring and not dangerous at all
but yeah, ive found myself (almost) running out of time a lot too... even when playing online like wtf



kesttang said:


> I actually just got a code for this game... I was wondering if I should try it or not. I'm not a huge fan of the Monster Hunter series.



may as well give it a try, right?


----------



## Cou

kesttang said:


> I actually just got a code for this game... I was wondering if I should try it or not. I'm not a huge fan of the Monster Hunter series.


give it a try! and if anything, it's really fun to play with friends even with demo so



Jake. said:


> second hunt is so much better than the first tho. first hunt is so boring and not dangerous at all
> but yeah, ive found myself (almost) running out of time a lot too... even when playing online like wtf


yeah first hunt didn't really have a challenge to it so when i got to the second one it was like a biG JUMP. the rock was a pain and i almost ran out of time bc it left like midfight and moved to some other place so i spent most of the time looking for it again -_-


----------



## Prof Gallows

I probably won't get it until I get a New 3ds XL. Tried playing it on my normal XL and the camera is just too wonky still.

Sort of stopped holding out hope for another wii u version, think they're just gonna stick with handhelds like they used to before the transition to Nintendo.


----------



## Alienfish

I.. wish I could be hyped. Please improve the controls whatever company making this. 3U was horrible.


----------



## Jake

Cou said:


> yeah first hunt didn't really have a challenge to it so when i got to the second one it was like a biG JUMP. the rock was a pain and i almost ran out of time bc it left like midfight and moved to some other place so i spent most of the time looking for it again -_-



eh...
i still didnt have that much trouble - as long as you stay away from the rocks you're fine. the only thing i hated was when he charged i am like '**** off'

then again probs like 75% of the time i've fought i've gunned him so the rocks weren't that much of a problem


----------



## kesttang

Jake. said:


> may as well give it a try, right?



Well, I guess. I never got into MHU3. Umm... I don't know dude. I might just give the code away. Lol.


----------



## soshii

Anyone with a spare code wanna throw one at me for 100 tbt? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bassy

Release date is the same as Majora's Mask 3DS! /dilemma


----------



## Alienfish

Bassy said:


> Release date is the same as Majora's Mask 3DS! /dilemma



Yeah, less people seem to want the 4U one though so I might just as well get that


----------



## Tao

Prof Gallows said:


> Sort of stopped holding out hope for another wii u version, think they're just gonna stick with handhelds like they used to before the transition to Nintendo.




They've been on multiple platforms, so I wouldn't say it's impossible for at least one version of Monster Hunter 4 to end up on a home console rather than handheld.


Though maybe that's just me being hopeful since I've never seen Monster Hunter as a game that should be on portable consoles. It's playable, sure, but it just doesn't feel as good, and I'm not just saying that because of the lack of control options on most handhelds (with new 3DS being the obvious exception).


----------



## PlasmaPower

There's costumes for Isabelle and Resetti for the Felynes. Discuss.


----------



## Jake

PlasmaPower said:


> There's costumes for Isabelle and Resetti for the Felynes. Discuss.



nothing to discuss because they're going to be **** with crap skills :-}


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> nothing to discuss because they're going to be **** with crap skills :-}




They could be the worst stats in the game, that isn't going to stop me from having my Felyne wear Megaman gear for the entire game.

Stats don't matter. It's all about looking fabulous.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Also, Flying F-Bomb.


----------



## Eldin

This seems like something I might be interested in but I've never gotten around to trying MH. ;-; Guess I'll have to try to find a demo!


----------



## Jake

Tao said:


> They could be the worst stats in the game, that isn't going to stop me from having my Felyne wear Megaman gear for the entire game.
> 
> Stats don't matter. It's all about looking fabulous.



Stats do matter

Eh I can see them being useful in low rank, but redundant after that


----------



## Jake

pre ordered this today

was really hoping out the special edition bundle would come to Australia, but with the release in just over 2 weeks, nd nothing announced so far, I figured it wouldn't happen - so I just pre ordered the game


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Everyone who attacks a Monster that someone is mounting needs to watch this.


----------



## MishMeesh

So I preordered several days ago only to realize that I'm leaving town on the 12th to visit my parents and won't be back for over a week. -_-;

So I have to cancel it, and I might switch to a mail preorder instead of in-store pick up so it can just sit at the post office until I get back. I've never done a mail preorder so iiiii dunno


----------



## Jake

MishMeesh said:


> So I preordered several days ago only to realize that I'm leaving town on the 12th to visit my parents and won't be back for over a week. -_-;
> 
> So I have to cancel it, and I might switch to a mail preorder instead of in-store pick up so it can just sit at the post office until I get back. I've never done a mail preorder so iiiii dunno



why not buy it when youre at your parents?

do they have a mall near them?


----------



## MishMeesh

Jake. said:


> why not buy it when youre at your parents?
> 
> do they have a mall near them?



They live in a small town, but there's a mall with an eb games about a half hour away, so I'd either have to get someone to give me a ride into town or take a bus. But I don't know when or if I'll have the chance to do that when I'm there. We're doing day trips and stuff. :/ I'd also rather preorder just so I know I have a copy (also the Felyne pin preorder bonus is hella cute).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then again, there is a Walmart nearby that will probably have it on its release date, and then I'd be able to play it while I'm there. Aaaah, decisions.


----------



## Jake

MishMeesh said:


> They live in a small town, but there's a mall with an eb games about a half hour away, so I'd either have to get someone to give me a ride into town or take a bus. But I don't know when or if I'll have the chance to do that when I'm there. We're doing day trips and stuff. :/ I'd also rather preorder just so I know I have a copy (also the Felyne pin preorder bonus is hella cute).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Then again, there is a Walmart nearby that will probably have it on its release date, and then I'd be able to play it while I'm there. Aaaah, decisions.



How much spare time are you actually going to have to play though? If you're going on enough day trips then there might not be enough time in your day for you to actually get a decent amount of play time out of it?

Idk if you think you're not gonna have a lot of time to play it, then jus pre order it, and pick it up later, coz IMO, I'd rather have the game waiting for me to pick up, than have the game, but not have enough time to play it


----------



## MishMeesh

Jake. said:


> How much spare time are you actually going to have to play though? If you're going on enough day trips then there might not be enough time in your day for you to actually get a decent amount of play time out of it?
> 
> Idk if you think you're not gonna have a lot of time to play it, then jus pre order it, and pick it up later, coz IMO, I'd rather have the game waiting for me to pick up, than have the game, but not have enough time to play it



All very true, and it'd be something to look forward to for when I get back. Yeah, I'll probably just switch to a shipping preorder. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jake

Guys it comes out tomorrow.
Prepare ur tater tots


----------



## Mayor Jamal

OMFG I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Brad

i'll be getting this tomorrow with my New 3DS. Excited to get in on the ground floor with a Monster Hunter game.


----------



## Jake

Brad said:


> i'll be getting this tomorrow with my New 3DS. Excited to get in on the ground floor with a Monster Hunter game.



you getting the MH New 3DS or a regular New 3DS?


----------



## Brad

Jake. said:


> you getting the MH New 3DS or a regular New 3DS?



I'm getting the black N3DS XL.


----------



## Jake

Brad said:


> I'm getting the black N3DS XL.



good
black best 3DS color and dont let anyone tell u otherwise


----------



## PlasmaPower

Is anyone naming their Palico after one of the Animal Crossing cats?


----------



## jobby47

Monster Hunter is coming out today!


----------



## Hyoshido

PlasmaPower said:


> Is anyone naming their Palico after one of the Animal Crossing cats?


Naw colored mine blue and gave it light blue eyes, called it Meowstic :B

This game is soo good thooo, I've gotta advance a little more then I'll be willing to do quests with you folks.


----------



## Tao

I got mine today :3


Didn't get it with a new 3DS. I really didn't see the point in buying one yet. All it's really giving me that I care about is a built in 2nd analog stick. I don't really feel the better processor will do much since the loading times are already short as hell.



Did a few missions with my friend and it already feels like a 100% improvement gameplay wise.

I'm really worried that a lot of these changes are going to make the game overall easier though...The increased mobility and being able to drink potions without sheathing your weapon seem like things that could really impact the difficulty. I hope they've compensated for that since a large reason I enjoy Monster Hunter in the first place is for the difficulty.

Though I'm not too far into it, so I've only really got the few 'scrub' enemies to make this judgement from so far. Hopefully a boss monster comes and tears me a new one soon :3


----------



## Jake

Tao said:


> being able to drink potions without sheathing your weapon seem like things that could really impact the difficulty.



you cant?

iirc you can only do that with the sword and shield. the other weapons you need to put it away first


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Just got the game today. Looks super fun but I'm gonna wait till I get my New Nintendo 3DS xl in April before I dive into the experience.


----------



## Brad

I think I'm gonna name my palico Ron.


----------



## MishMeesh

Ayah have fun guys! I won't be able to get my copy until the 23rd. *soft sad violin music*


----------



## Jake

MishMeesh said:


> Ayah have fun guys! I won't be able to get my copy until the 23rd. *soft sad violin music*



Its worth it tho 


Anyone started online yet?


----------



## Hyoshido

Well I got myself into Powersave's trap so I have too much refining materials so I can upgrade my crap so much.

Anyone need any help with their hunts, lemme know and I'll deliver the goods.
(Otherwise I'll make another slot and use that for serious gameplay instead of being buffed so early on)


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Well I got myself into Powersave's trap so I have too much refining materials so I can upgrade my crap so much.
> 
> Anyone need any help with their hunts, lemme know and I'll deliver the goods.
> (Otherwise I'll make another slot and use that for serious gameplay instead of being buffed so early on)



damn i just realized powersaves is gonna ruin online


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Does anyone know if a Japanese Copy will be able to play multiplayer with an English Copy on local? Since I bought a Japanese 3DS that came with the game last year and the past owner has a really strong file already.


----------



## Jake

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Does anyone know if a Japanese Copy will be able to play multiplayer with an English Copy on local? Since I bought a Japanese 3DS that came with the game last year and the past owner has a really strong file already.



no it wont be able to


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> damn i just realized powersaves is gonna ruin online


Eh, I won't be using it to show off or make fun of people, I'll be glad to help people who're having trouble with hunts on this save.

But yeah, I can feel that it's going to be ruined by the people who WILL be an arse to others.


----------



## Jake

mfw I spend like 1 hr spamming expeditions for a basarios guild quest then it's like "lol jk u need to be HR2"


----------



## SolarInferno

Jake. said:


> mfw I spend like 1 hr spamming expeditions for a basarios guild quest then it's like "lol jk u need to be HR2"



I came against that barrier too... I can't believe how easy Basarios are on expeditions with LBGs, I got a Simple Shooter+ with the Long Barrel attached, and I can kill each one just using all 3 Clust S L1, 9 Crag S L1 and about 50 Pellet S L2. That said, I killed that many on MHF2/U that they're nothing more than bowgun fodder now.



Spoiler



I absolutely hated the Gore Magala on the ship, next to no space to move so you get hit too easily when it's on the ship, plus the Palico help ensure you get hit... Thank God it fled so quickly.



Not sure whether I like the Nerscylla yet, it's a bit too jumpy. I nearly had one dead on an expedition when a Kecha Wacha appeared and knocked me unconscious, so it got away... I was seething at that point, so I killed the Kecha Wacha in revenge.


----------



## Jake

SolarInferno said:


> I came against that barrier too... I can't believe how easy Basarios are on expeditions with LBGs, I got a Simple Shooter+ with the Long Barrel attached, and I can kill each one just using all 3 Clust S L1, 9 Crag S L1 and about 50 Pellet S L2. That said, I killed that many on MHF2/U that they're nothing more than bowgun fodder now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely hated the Gore Magala on the ship, next to no space to move so you get hit too easily when it's on the ship, plus the Palico help ensure you get hit... Thank God it fled so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether I like the Nerscylla yet, it's a bit too jumpy. I nearly had one dead on an expedition when a Kecha Wacha appeared and knocked me unconscious, so it got away... I was seething at that point, so I killed the Kecha Wacha in revenge.



Basarios is waaaay too easy with LBG. I didn't have any skills to complement other than attack up (s) and halve stun, and managed to kill it with 30 water shots on rapid fire. so easy LOL


----------



## Tao

Jake. said:


> you cant?
> 
> iirc you can only do that with the sword and shield. the other weapons you need to put it away first




Yea I noticed later that you couldn't do it with all weapons, but I assumed it was just 'smaller weapons' you could do it with. It's odd that you can do it with the sword and shield but not with the sword and shield form of the charge blade


----------



## Jarrad

Jake. said:


> Its worth it tho
> 
> 
> Anyone started online yet?



I went online and I got paired with a spanish kid that kept asking me for free things

this game is so confusing but cool


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

So how does this online feature in the game work? I haven't had enough time to play yet but the multiplayer part is vague to me so if someone could explain how it works I'd appreciate it. ^-^


----------



## Jake

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> So how does this online feature in the game work? I haven't had enough time to play yet but the multiplayer part is vague to me so if someone could explain how it works I'd appreciate it. ^-^



its just the same as the single player except its 2-4 ppl on a quest instead of one

unless youre asking how to access online?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Jake. said:


> its just the same as the single player except its 2-4 ppl on a quest instead of one
> 
> unless youre asking how to access online?



Oh ok! Thanks

Yes, how do you access online? And can you only play with people on your friends list??


----------



## Hyoshido

Nope, you can play and chat with random people too.


----------



## Jake

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh ok! Thanks
> 
> Yes, how do you access online? And can you only play with people on your friends list??



on the bottom screen touch the map and then touch the gathering hall and change to online


----------



## Hyoshido

Argggggh, I have no idea where this Powderedstone is on a 8 Star quest, rip <:I


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Argggggh, I have no idea where this Powderedstone is on a 8 Star quest, rip <:I



I'd try help, but I'm not familiar with the maps yet

What map is it in?


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> I'd try help, but I'm not familiar with the maps yet
> 
> What map is it in?


Managed to get it done now, It was in the volcano like place in room 9 I believe, such a struggle since the monster really wanted to make me drop it.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Managed to get it done now, It was in the volcano like place in room 9 I believe, such a struggle since the monster really wanted to make me drop it.



yea i just found then LOL
its area 9 where the lava geyser thing is


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Man you guys are on 8 Star quests already? and I'm just sitting here taking my time.


----------



## Hyoshido

I sorta cheated tho, Jake's just a pro!!


----------



## Jake

Mayor Jamal said:


> Man you guys are on 8 Star quests already? and I'm just sitting here taking my time.



No I'm only on 5 star quests, and was in the volcano hunting gravios and accidentally discovered the powder stones


----------



## Hyoshido

Anyone wanna do some HR 2 (or HR 1 if you wanna raise your level) quests with me so I can go ahead and upgrade my HR too?

I've got great gear on so I could really help :U


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I just bought this game today digitally and it's still currently downloading. I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Anyone wanna do some HR 2 (or HR 1 if you wanna raise your level) quests with me so I can go ahead and upgrade my HR too?
> 
> I've got great gear on so I could really help :U



If you're still around, i could in about 45 mins?


----------



## Jarrad

DarkDesertFox said:


> I just bought this game today digitally and it's still currently downloading. I'm excited to try it out.



it's like 20k blocks

thts like 30gb


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> If you're still around, i could in about 45 mins?


I have my Urgent 2 Star quest I can get done soon, but I should add you anyways Jake.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jarrad said:


> it's like 20k blocks
> 
> thts like 30gb



It's actually around like 2.5 GB. I have a 32 GB memory stick so I went for it.


----------



## Jake

why do they make u fight frenzy tigrex before regular and yian garuga before blue kut ku??


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hooray. Since I got gold in science fair I'm rewarding myself by getting this game xD


----------



## Jake

just beat shagaru magala. was a nice fight but i was like wtf coz it died so early


i didnt even get to  break the horns or cut tail, and those were all i was hitting fml


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> just beat shagaru magala. was a nice fight but i was like wtf coz it died so early
> 
> i didnt even get to  break the horns or cut tail, and those were all i was hitting fml


I'm pretty sure I got that either by accident but slapping him with my bow.

Also these HR 3 Star quests are so dull imo, the urgent quest is ok but it takes so long lmao.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> I'm pretty sure I got that either by accident but slapping him with my bow.



u powersaved ur way thru so u dont count 8)


----------



## SolarInferno

Jake. said:


> why do they make u fight frenzy tigrex before regular and yian garuga before blue kut ku??



Yian Garuga was a low rank quest in MHF2 and MHFU, Blue Kut Ku didn't come into the game until you get to high rank quests. I quite honestly didn't find frenzy Tigrex any more difficult than ordinary Tigrex in previous games, in fact I actually managed to kill it without taking too much damage with a longsword which is a first for me. It didn't go into frenzy mode until after I'd done a considerable amount of damage to it though - perhaps they just wanted to show off the frenzy virus again.


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> u powersaved ur way thru so u dont count 8)


:C
Well, I done goofed.


----------



## Hyoshido

Anyone wanna do some Guild quests via online? I really need to get to higher HR levels (I'm sure you unlock more armor by getting to higher ranks, especially the armors used by the Ace members)

I NEED that armor set that the Ace Lancer is wearing, looks so gooood.

I can obviously help you level your HR too if needed.

I'd be doing this online but whenever I join people wanting to do 3 Star quests, they're always doing the one which levels them up, I swear nobody wants to do the quests I want to do xP

...Also remind me to never go on GameFAQ's for information again.


----------



## InterestingOtaku

I'm sittin here on 2 start quests. oops XD


----------



## SolarInferno

Hyogo said:


> Anyone wanna do some Guild quests via online? I really need to get to higher HR levels (I'm sure you unlock more armor by getting to higher ranks, especially the armors used by the Ace members)
> 
> I NEED that armor set that the Ace Lancer is wearing, looks so gooood.
> 
> I can obviously help you level your HR too if needed.
> 
> I'd be doing this online but whenever I join people wanting to do 3 Star quests, they're always doing the one which levels them up, I swear nobody wants to do the quests I want to do xP
> 
> ...Also remind me to never go on GameFAQ's for information again.



I can do some quests with you if you're on in the next couple of hours.  I'm also looking to clear most of the "optional" quests rather than just the HR boosting ones.


----------



## Brad

50 hours in. HR3. Full Gore Magala. All slotted, and two Palicos.

This game is killing me.

And I love it.


----------



## Hyoshido

SolarInferno said:


> I can do some quests with you if you're on in the next couple of hours.  I'm also looking to clear most of the "optional" quests rather than just the HR boosting ones.


Sure thing, I'm gonna be trying to get my HR 3 Urgent quest done to move up to HR 4 but I'm happy to do any quests you need to do.

Would you wanna duo it or do you think we should try to get others too?


----------



## SolarInferno

Hyogo said:


> Sure thing, I'm gonna be trying to get my HR 3 Urgent quest done to move up to HR 4 but I'm happy to do any quests you need to do.
> 
> Would you wanna duo it or do you think we should try to get others too?



Probably wait a few minutes and see if anyone turns up, if you say you're "Looking to get to next HR" you usually get a full hall in a few minutes anyway. I'm more than happy to help you get the urgent quest done, I haven't fought it yet though just so you know. I'll add your FC.


----------



## Hyoshido

Ah right, so when you (or I) make the Gathering hall, you'll join me/I'll join you by "friends"? right? never had a buddy join me before so yeh.

I'll add you too then!


----------



## SolarInferno

Hyogo said:


> Ah right, so when you (or I) make the Gathering hall, you'll join me/I'll join you by "friends"? right? never had a buddy join me before so yeh.
> 
> I'll add you too then!



Sure, I haven't done it via buddies before either, I'm sure it's simple enough though. Ready to join whenever.


----------



## Hyoshido

Alright, I'll make my Gathering Hall in a few minutes and wait for you, then you should make one so other people can get other quests at your level.

It's up if you wanna come by now.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How much space does MH4U take up if you get it digitally? I have like 40000 and not sure if it's enough. Also I read there's some crossovers like AC, sonic, and Link? Are those out yet or are they DLC's?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How much space does MH4U take up if you get it digitally? I have like 40000 and not sure if it's enough. Also I read there's some crossovers like AC, sonic, and Link? Are those out yet or are they DLC's?



21,300 blocks


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How much space does MH4U take up if you get it digitally? I have like 40000 and not sure if it's enough. Also I read there's some crossovers like AC, sonic, and Link? Are those out yet or are they DLC's?


They're DLC, they aren't out yet shamefully.

Not sure if they're free or paid just yet.


----------



## Jake

The DLC is going to be free.
It was free DLC in Japan, so it will be free here. There is paid DLC, but I think that's just for weapon/armor/item packs for peolple who are too lazy to farm, and that isn't even out in Japan yet.


----------



## Brad

Jake. said:


> weapon/armor/item packs for peolple who are too lazy to farm



This completely defeats the purpose of the game. I don't know why you'd do this.


----------



## Jake

Brad said:


> This completely defeats the purpose of the game. I don't know why you'd do this.



I mean, idk if that's what it's going to be, but I remember someone mined the game data and they reasoned and provided enough evidence to show that's what it would be.

I could be totally wrong, I'll try find it.


----------



## Hyoshido

Uggggh, whenever I make gathering halls for quests other than the urgent ones, I barely get any people!!

Like, I need the 4 quests that level you up to HR 6 lmao and nobody even joins.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

just bought it digitally with the help of 2 Eshop cards and a credit card. Getting ready to spend 10 million hours of my life. At least I get a free theme


----------



## Hyoshido

It'll be 10 million hours well spent :>

Ugggh, Just trying to atleast get to HR 7 today, getting to 8 would be so lovely.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> It'll be 10 million hours well spent :>



It's actually really fast. Already at 30% and 30 minutes have passed. The only thing I'm wondering about is how do you get the theme? I clicked download later after download now and it said the theme code was redeemed


----------



## Hyoshido

Been sitting in my hall for half an hour waiting for people to help me with my urgent quest to get to level 8.

Nobody has even came and left due to the quest lmao.

Nvm a person with 55 HR joined lmao


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Haa I can't beat the tetsucabra


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Been sitting in my hall for half an hour waiting for people to help me with my urgent quest to get to level 8.
> 
> Nobody has even came and left due to the quest lmao.
> 
> Nvm a person with 55 HR joined lmao


what's the urgent for HR8?
if it's dalamadur (i probs spelled that wrong) i know a lot of people have been having trouble with it and tend to avoid it


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> what's the urgent for HR8?
> if it's dalamadur (i probs spelled that wrong) i know a lot of people have been having trouble with it and tend to avoid it


Yeah it was Dalamadur, while it was a very hard boss, it was so fun doing, just gotta do the next urgent quest then I should be able to do the G-Rank stuff.


----------



## Hyoshido

Uggggh, I'm itching to get those DLC quests and stuff to come out soon, need me some of those DLC armors yooooo


----------



## MishMeesh

I fiiiiinally got my copy the other day. I made my character, explored a bit, downloaded the gift package, decided I didn't like my character name, and made a new one. I didn't even use a different save file, I just overwrote the first one with the new save file. Turns out gift package can't be redownloaded, as I should have figured in the first place. ;w; I'm such a dork. Ah well, there will be more cool palico armours in the future. I like being able to see my palico and not just his armour anyway. I named him Muta, after my fave kitty in The Cat Returns.

I've actually been liking the offline "story", at least a lot more than what was in MH Tri. It definitely still feels like the production of the story came second to the actual gameplay/monsters, which is how it should be, but it at least is more engaging and entertaining than the Moga village "story". I played offline until I reached the second village today, and figured I'd need to get some way better armour before fighting the Tetsucabra, so decided to start the online play. And I'm really impressed with the online functionality. I've experienced pretty much no lag at all. No lag. On a 3DS online game. _Imagine_.

I was a light bowgunner in MH Tri, and I still really like bowgunning, but I've also taken a liking to the hunting horn. It sucks being undecided between a gunner or a blademaster weapon. Armour issues. Time to get two of everything.

Has anyone had success with a bow? I did the tutorial quest for it, but I don't have a N3DS or a circle pad pro attachment, and I think aiming is really horrible without better camera movement.


----------



## Jake

MishMeesh said:


> I fiiiiinally got my copy the other day. I made my character, explored a bit, downloaded the gift package, decided I didn't like my character name, and made a new one. I didn't even use a different save file, I just overwrote the first one with the new save file. Turns out gift package can't be redownloaded, as I should have figured in the first place. ;w; I'm such a dork. Ah well, there will be more cool palico armours in the future. I like being able to see my palico and not just his armour anyway. I named him Muta, after my fave kitty in The Cat Returns.


You'll be able to get the mario/luigi cat armor and DK hammer later - the pack was just a perk to get it early (which helps coz they armors have good defense and the hammer has good attack)

They're releasing a quest where you hunt cogalala and emerald congalala who have "super mushrooms" and grow to king size after a set period of time. Completing the event quest earns you a super mushroom item as a reward, which you can use to make the mario/luigi/DK stuff, you've just gotta wait for them to release it and you'll be able to forge them again 
as i said, the DLC was just a one off perk for people to get it early, you'll be able to get it again dw


----------



## Hyoshido

MishMeesh said:


> Has anyone had success with a bow? I did the tutorial quest for it, but I don't have a N3DS or a circle pad pro attachment, and I think aiming is really horrible without better camera movement.


I don't find aiming the Bow to be too stressful by using the D-Pad, however I actually struggle using the C-Stick on my New 3DS rip

Also I finished the Main story from Dundorma, the music on the credits was ever so beautiful.


----------



## Hyoshido

So I heard there might be DLC coming out on March 12th or something? Hopefully so.
Praying for any of the collab DLC, Dante Kitty would be so prime omg.

Although I'm surprised Powersaves doesn't have any of the items you can only get from the DLC yet, I'm not sad that they don't, just surprised.


----------



## MishMeesh

Jake. said:


> You'll be able to get the mario/luigi cat armor and DK hammer later - the pack was just a perk to get it early (which helps coz they armors have good defense and the hammer has good attack)
> 
> They're releasing a quest where you hunt cogalala and emerald congalala who have "super mushrooms" and grow to king size after a set period of time. Completing the event quest earns you a super mushroom item as a reward, which you can use to make the mario/luigi/DK stuff, you've just gotta wait for them to release it and you'll be able to forge them again
> as i said, the DLC was just a one off perk for people to get it early, you'll be able to get it again dw



Ahhh, I had heard that they weren't exclusive to the current gift. It's good to know that I haven't lost the ability to get them because of a silly mistake. 



Hyogo said:


> I don't find aiming the Bow to be too stressful by using the D-Pad, however I actually struggle using the C-Stick on my New 3DS rip
> 
> Also I finished the Main story from Dundorma, the music on the credits was ever so beautiful.



Hmm, I probably just need more practice. The bow looks super cool and has potential to be very powerful, but it'll take me a while to be able to feel confident with it.


----------



## Hyoshido

MishMeesh said:


> Hmm, I probably just need more practice. The bow looks super cool and has potential to be very powerful, but it'll take me a while to be able to feel confident with it.


I'd suggest doing so, I really do love the Bow but the Light Bowgun has taken my heart 
Otherwise I did use a Bow for most of my gameplay, I prefer the "Power Shot" skill on bows though :>

Also if you ever need help with Online quests, lemme know!


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> So I heard there might be DLC coming out on March 12th or something? Hopefully so.
> Praying for any of the collab DLC, Dante Kitty would be so prime omg.



I think it'll be the sonic DLC.
that was supposed to be day 1 launch DLC, but for some reason it didn't come out with the launch. So if anything,min expect that to be the first DLC.


----------



## Jake

yo, if anyones got a kirin guild quest registered, could you please hit me up and give it to me?
i dont really have anything of interest in return, best thing i've got is a level 58 shagaru magala guild quest if anyone wants that?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> yo, if anyones got a kirin guild quest registered, could you please hit me up and give it to me?
> i dont really have anything of interest in return, best thing i've got is a level 58 shagaru magala guild quest if anyone wants that?



I'd help but I'm completely lost in the game and don't know what to do :I


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'd help but I'm completely lost in the game and don't know what to do :I



what you mean "lost"
lemme try help you


----------



## Hyoshido

Does nobody know how to craft higher tiers of the "Guild Bard" armor? because I'm having alot of trouble doing so, I have no idea what I need to craft the S and X versions, I only know how to craft the regular rarity 4 set.

Not even GameFAQs are helping, geez



Jake. said:


> I think it'll be the sonic DLC.
> that was supposed to be day 1 launch DLC, but for some reason it didn't come out with the launch. So if anything,min expect that to be the first DLC.


Well the Sonic DLC would be very fitting for my main Palico considering his coat is blue and all.

but geez, I'm really hoping for the Zelda quest too!! I'd literally make a 3rd save and do a "Link" run on it.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Does nobody know how to craft higher tiers of the "Guild Bard" armor? because I'm having alot of trouble doing so, I have no idea what I need to craft the S and X versions, I only know how to craft the regular rarity 4 set.
> 
> Not even GameFAQs are helping, geez
> 
> 
> Well the Sonic DLC would be very fitting for my main Palico considering his coat is blue and all.
> 
> but geez, I'm really hoping for the Zelda quest too!! I'd literally make a 3rd save and do a "Link" run on it.



to get the S and X sets i'd assume you'd need to unlock them from hitting G-rank and then doing the quest that unlockd them

and yea, I would have guessed the Zelda would have been the first DLC, too - but last I knew, they were set to release Sonic. That could change tho idk


----------



## Hyoshido

True true, I'm only G1 so I aint gonna expect too much yet, otherwise someone on GameFAQs said they don't exist?? I'm sure I saw em somewhere on a video, idk, I'd also like to learn to make the Hawk Armor sets.

Otherwise I'm diggin' the Guild Knight for now.

Also yeh, I hope whatever DLC it is that it'd be worth waiting for.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Anyone else use dual swords? I've been loving them so far except for the Chainsaw Blades I forged. Once they quickly drop from that green zone I have to sharpen them immediately because a lot of my hits are reflected back on large monsters.


----------



## Cirom

Dual Blades used to be my main weapon back in MH3U, before I decided to go Hunting Horn in MH4U (mostly because I wanted to try something new - not because Dual Blades are bad) - I still have a Dual Blades weapon set ready to use whenever I feel like going back. (Basically, my "backup" weapon in case my Hunting Horn endeavors aren't going too well ;D)

Really loving that new dash combo you get while in Archdemon Mode now, though. And the new damage bonus in Archdemon Mode is pretty sweet too - even if it came at the cost of some of Demon Mode's damage bonus.

It does seem like for every nerf Dual Blades got in MH4U.. it got a buff somewhere else. The blades definitely require you to get into the fight and keep your Demon Gauge up now - Staying in Demon or Archdemon mode is a top priority, I'd say. ;D


----------



## MishMeesh

I decided to keep my character as a bowgunner. Trying to juggle blademaster and gunner armour sets is just not something I'm up for. Plus, bowgunning is just fun as heck. And I'm good at it if I do say so myself. I started way past the learning curve thanks to my time bowgunning in MH Tri.

I might make a second character to try my hand at some of the blademaster weapons. Particularly hunting horn, I really like the whole idea of it. I don't like it as much solo, though. (I also had a lot of trouble with my hits reflecting off large monsters at max sharpness?). I prefer my ranged weapons. ;;


----------



## Jake

MishMeesh said:


> I decided to keep my character as a bowgunner. Trying to juggle blademaster and gunner armour sets is just not something I'm up for. Plus, bowgunning is just fun as heck. And I'm good at it if I do say so myself. I started way past the learning curve thanks to my time bowgunning in MH Tri.
> 
> I might make a second character to try my hand at some of the blademaster weapons. Particularly hunting horn, I really like the whole idea of it. I don't like it as much solo, though. (I also had a lot of trouble with my hits reflecting off large monsters at max sharpness?). I prefer my ranged weapons. ;;



yea, on my second file in 3U i started bowgunning, but on my main file i kept it to bladesmaster because i was too lazy to make gunner **** (even tho I probs could have coz i had like 923942394732 resources and 42834238492 zenny but w/e)

but in 4U i've done both so far - armor wasn't really an issue because you can literally fly through low rank with only the velocidrome and tetsu armor, so i just made both sets for gunner and blade. 
i haven't really gunned anything yet. I've done gravios and basarios because they're stupidly easy with bowguns, and i did two or three rathians online (p much my bowgun kill count is at like 10, where my SA and CB are both at 100+ so yea LOL)

as for the bouncing thing, just try to think of it as an irl animal. some parts are heavily soft and flabby (idk like your butt and stomach), whilst others are really bony (knee?) - basically the monster doesn't have a uniform body type, your attacks may bounce off a certain part of a monster, despite having max sharpness, just because that part is more heavily armored than others, you've just got to find the parts where your attacks wont bounce


----------



## MishMeesh

Jake. said:


> yea, on my second file in 3U i started bowgunning, but on my main file i kept it to bladesmaster because i was too lazy to make gunner **** (even tho I probs could have coz i had like 923942394732 resources and 42834238492 zenny but w/e)
> 
> but in 4U i've done both so far - armor wasn't really an issue because you can literally fly through low rank with only the velocidrome and tetsu armor, so i just made both sets for gunner and blade.
> i haven't really gunned anything yet. I've done gravios and basarios because they're stupidly easy with bowguns, and i did two or three rathians online (p much my bowgun kill count is at like 10, where my SA and CB are both at 100+ so yea LOL)
> 
> as for the bouncing thing, just try to think of it as an irl animal. some parts are heavily soft and flabby (idk like your butt and stomach), whilst others are really bony (knee?) - basically the monster doesn't have a uniform body type, your attacks may bounce off a certain part of a monster, despite having max sharpness, just because that part is more heavily armored than others, you've just got to find the parts where your attacks wont bounce



A lot of the time I just get real lazy and buy all my ammo lol (usually when they're half price), but yeah, just farm/multiply constantly and keep all those insect husks and you'll be good. I'll normally buy all my pierce/pellet and sometimes normal ammo and then make most of the rest. It takes twice as long for a bowgunner to get ready for each hunt, so when people in gathering halls rush me I'm just at the item box like "hey. shh. don't."

When I started in the MH franchise, I mostly used blades, usually sword and shield or long sword. I think I was having trouble because the hunting horn's main (x) attack hits quite high. And/or maybe I'm just not as in tune with what parts are heavily armoured as I used to be.


----------



## Jake

MishMeesh said:


> When I started in the MH franchise, I mostly used blades, usually sword and shield or long sword. I think I was having trouble because the hunting horn's main (x) attack hits quite high. And/or maybe I'm just not as in tune with what parts are heavily armoured as I used to be.



hunting horn gives impact damage so you shouldn't really be aiming for anything other than the head (and 99% of the time you dont bounce when using impact weapons on the head) when using it anyway


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want that palico armor now :E

After switching from. The insect glaive then to the horn I'm finally fine with the dual blades. Made me a jaggid one last night


----------



## Tao

MishMeesh said:


> A lot of the time I just get real lazy and buy all my ammo lol (usually when they're half price), but yeah, just farm/multiply constantly and keep all those insect husks and you'll be good. I'll normally buy all my pierce/pellet and sometimes normal ammo and then make most of the rest. It takes twice as long for a bowgunner to get ready for each hunt, so when people in gathering halls rush me I'm just at the item box like "hey. shh. don't."




With Monster Hunter 3U I used a light bowgun as my main weapon. I used it like 95% of the time, sword and shield the rest.

I was just as lazy with ammo xD Straight down to the shop and spend all my rewards from the last quest on ammo. It was only when I was around half way through the online quests that I actually started making reasonable amounts of cash after buying ammo. I was essentially only using the Sword and Shield when I needed cash to upgrade my gunner stuff (so I didn't waste my hunt money on ammo).
I could have got my own but, no, just no. That would have been way too much repetitive grinding just to use a weapon I like.


I've mostly gone Charge Blade with 4U but I've tried to keep with the bow gun as well but honestly, it seems much more viable to buy your ammo now. They pretty much just throw cash at you in this game.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Sheesh how did you guys finish already?! Isn't this game suppose to have like 300hrs of gameplay in it?


----------



## Jake

oranges_ate_you said:


> Sheesh how did you guys finish already?! Isn't this game suppose to have like 300hrs of gameplay in it?



No ones finished the game here???


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> No ones finished the game here???



Nope. Still struggling with the gypceros xD


----------



## Jake

This games logic is flawless



Spoiler



"omg that's a seregios those are rare there are not many left what is one doing around here this is a very rare sight!!"
Next min...
"Ok go kill it pls"


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can anyone tell me how to do the first quest where you have to catch the giant gendrome (think that what it is) for the street cook in harth? I set up the trap and tranquillize it while it's weakened but it doesn't work. Or when I weaken it too much it dies

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow am I stupid. Wasn't informed you had to throw two tranquillizer bombs at it twice .-.


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can anyone tell me how to do the first quest where you have to catch the giant gendrome (think that what it is) for the street cook in harth? I set up the trap and tranquillize it while it's weakened but it doesn't work. Or when I weaken it too much it dies
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wow am I stupid. Wasn't informed you had to throw two tranquillizer bombs at it twice .-.



its ok bud, my first capture quest which was 5eva ago i literally ****ed it up 53223 times LOL i had no idea what to do


----------



## Hyoshido

Trust me, I really hate capture quests <:I so glad there's not alot of them.


----------



## Jake

capture quests are easy once you know how to do them tho


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> capture quests are easy once you know how to do them tho


Oh no, I know they're easy, I just find them boring!


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Oh no, I know they're easy, I just find them boring!



theyre the exact same as regular quests the only difference is theyre like 2 minutes shorter because you have to capture them, not kill them.........................................?


----------



## Hyoshido

Geez man, didn't mean to hurt your feelings lmao

I just hate capturing stuff, killing these beasts is just more rewarding than making it go to sleep.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Geez man, didn't mean to hurt your feelings lmao
> 
> I just hate capturing stuff, killing these beasts is just more rewarding than making it go to sleep.



Killing them might be more rewarding, but capturing them *is* more rewarding because it ups the chance of getting rare items

Each to their own


----------



## Hyoshido

Guess so, I'm just too used to killing them that I've grown to dislike capturing them.
Man now I feel like a douche...

Indeed.


----------



## CookingOkasan

finally got monster hunter!!!!!!! traded in smash 4 for 3ds for monster hunter and tbh I'm never going to regret that trade in even though I won't be able to play a few people on here at smash but I'd much rather be playing monster hunter than smash on a 3ds anyway!

I lo key know a pretty big and cool group of people who play monster hunter so I should be able to rush through early game once they help me farm up some good armor and weapon.

My characters name is RomanRein (reigns wouldn't fit -.-) and tbh he looks exactly like roman reigns which is hilarious to me...


----------



## Hyoshido

So I have an "Ike" save and I've literally added "Friends" to most of the chat commands :I

Can't wait to do ones for my "Link" save when the DLC comes out, lmao


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Awww crap now I can't beat the congalala now  i also see that I can make Felyne and Melynx dual blades but I don't have the stuff DAMNIT


----------



## Fhyn_K

Is the game worth the money? On a scale from 1-10 does it would you gamers rank it highly? I'm trying to resist buying it because college is making me poor, BUT IT LOOKS SO GOOD THOUGH.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Fhyn_K said:


> Is the game worth the money? On a scale from 1-10 does it would you gamers rank it highly? I'm trying to resist buying it because college is making me poor, BUT IT LOOKS SO GOOD THOUGH.



I bet the people who post here will all say it's worth it


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I bet the people who post here will all say it's worth it


You're damn straight we will.


----------



## Tao

Fhyn_K said:


> Is the game worth the money? On a scale from 1-10 does it would you gamers rank it highly? I'm trying to resist buying it because college is making me poor, BUT IT LOOKS SO GOOD THOUGH.



I've easily hit the 100 hour mark on every Monster Hunter game and continue finding more to do.

I usually hit the 8 hour mark on other games and find there's not much left...Assuming there is anything left.



Just from the amount of time you can get out of the game, it's worth it.


----------



## MishMeesh

Jake. said:


> hunting horn gives impact damage so you shouldn't really be aiming for anything other than the head (and 99% of the time you dont bounce when using impact weapons on the head) when using it anyway



That's what I was usually trying to aim for, but the hit kept bouncing off the forehead. :/ Time to start with low swings I guess.



Tao said:


> With Monster Hunter 3U I used a light bowgun as my main weapon. I used it like 95% of the time, sword and shield the rest.
> 
> I was just as lazy with ammo xD Straight down to the shop and spend all my rewards from the last quest on ammo. It was only when I was around half way through the online quests that I actually started making reasonable amounts of cash after buying ammo. I was essentially only using the Sword and Shield when I needed cash to upgrade my gunner stuff (so I didn't waste my hunt money on ammo).
> I could have got my own but, no, just no. That would have been way too much repetitive grinding just to use a weapon I like.
> 
> 
> I've mostly gone Charge Blade with 4U but I've tried to keep with the bow gun as well but honestly, it seems much more viable to buy your ammo now. They pretty much just throw cash at you in this game.



Yeah, I'm not having much trouble with funds. In previous games, bowgunners were the starving artists of monster hunter, but now if my funds are a bit low, I just tag along on a hunt I don't need the resources from and just sell all the awards and get a crapload of money.

I've recently gotten into using heavy bowguns. I remember not liking them as much in Tri, but I'm definitely feeling them right now for some reason. Always gotta have that auto-guard on, though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Fhyn_K said:


> Is the game worth the money? On a scale from 1-10 does it would you gamers rank it highly? I'm trying to resist buying it because college is making me poor, BUT IT LOOKS SO GOOD THOUGH.



Hell yeah it is. I'm not even a follower of the Monster Hunter series and I love this game. It's fun, challenging, creative, and the multiplayer is great.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I took the plunge and ordered the game. This is financially a terrible decision but living off of instant ramen for a week or two isn't _that bad_. I'm sure it'll all be better when I have the game in my hands; I'm taking all your words on this haha!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally got my working code from nintendo for the gore magala theme

Anyone have tips for the congalala? It's crap keeps throwing me off since he then breathes out posion

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how do you get palico tickets? Need 2 or 3 more for the dual blades I want


----------



## Hyoshido

Doing a specific amount of quests with your main Palico will earn you the tickets, they'll give you it so be sure to check on them often.


----------



## SolarInferno

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally got my working code from nintendo for the gore magala theme
> 
> Anyone have tips for the congalala? It's crap keeps throwing me off since he then breathes out posion
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how do you get palico tickets? Need 2 or 3 more for the dual blades I want



Basically try to make sure you're as close to its torso as you can get when it's breathing poison, as the arc tends to reach 45 degrees either side, and you should get a decent amount of free hits in while it's doing the attack - a roll or two should get you out of harm's way and ready to attack. Alternatively, if you aren't close enough that you can get to its side, try to run outside of its range. Rolling and diving is pretty much the way to surviving in the game anyway, as it gets you out of the way of an incoming attack and if you're quick, it can give you a pretty good spot for getting in another attack.


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally got my working code from nintendo for the gore magala theme
> 
> Anyone have tips for the congalala? It's crap keeps throwing me off since he then breathes out posion


congalala is weak to fire i think
idk what weapon you use but try get one with fire element, and then try to attack him from the side/behind - he cant really do much damage to you there

other than that, bring deodorant so you can get rid of the soiled ailment, and if poison is a big hassle - you can spam attack his tail to try break the mushroom before he eats it (then i dont think he'll be able to use poison breath), or try making the gypceros armor, because (i think) it has poison resist.

other than that, just try dodge as much as possible and good luck


----------



## Tao

MishMeesh said:


> Yeah, I'm not having much trouble with funds. In previous games, bowgunners were the starving artists of monster hunter, but now if my funds are a bit low, I just tag along on a hunt I don't need the resources from and just sell all the awards and get a crapload of money.
> 
> I've recently gotten into using heavy bowguns. I remember not liking them as much in Tri, but I'm definitely feeling them right now for some reason. Always gotta have that auto-guard on, though.



I started with heavy bowguns with 3 Ultimate (it was the first game I really went outside of melee weapons). It was good, powerful and I enjoyed using it but I hated the lack of mobility that came along with it, as well as the longer time for getting it out and putting it away.
I obviously stuck with the light bowgun once I gave it a shot (no pun intend) since it had better mobility, despite the lower attack.

But that's just me. I always take mobility over power.




Fhyn_K said:


> I took the plunge and ordered the game. This is financially a terrible decision but living off of instant ramen for a week or two isn't _that bad_. I'm sure it'll all be better when I have the game in my hands; I'm taking all your words on this haha!



We were all lying to you. We all hate Monster Hunter 4. -10/10. Worst game ever.


----------



## Jake

DLC is coming march 6th

its the zelda items (link tunic armor, master sword [sword and shield] and heros bow [bow]), weapon design contest weapons (emperors speech HA and mechanical IG), and an armor set based on a collaboration with universal studios japan


----------



## SolarInferno

Jake. said:


> DLC is coming march 6th
> 
> its the zelda items (link tunic armor, master sword [sword and shield] and heros bow [bow]), weapon design contest weapons (emperors speech HA and mechanical IG), and an armor set based on a collaboration with universal studios japan



Awesome. Hope it's some stuff that's actually worth using. At best I'd guess they'd probably give them a highish sharpness and fairly high raw damage and some affinity. Isn't this the first lot of collaborative dlc that's made it to the West in the Monster Hunter series?


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> DLC is coming march 6th
> 
> its the zelda items (link tunic armor, master sword [sword and shield] and heros bow [bow]), weapon design contest weapons (emperors speech HA and mechanical IG), and an armor set based on a collaboration with universal studios japan


YESSSSSSSSSSS

I am hype now omg
gotta make a Link save prepared for it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yesss 5 days from now. I don't have school on friday so I can play it all day too


----------



## Lancelot

Is this game good? What do you do?


----------



## Tao

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Is this game good? What do you do?




You hunt monsters.


----------



## Hyoshido

gasp, what a mystery!


----------



## MishMeesh

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Is this game good? What do you do?



It's basically a lot of boss fights. You get resources from killing monsters to make better armour and weapons to make yourself stronger (there's no levelling up process to gain stats and skills). The gameplay is really unique in that it takes literal skill and experience rather than experience points to be able to take down tough monsters, and it makes it super rewarding. The online play, questing and hunting in a group of up to 3 other players, is possibly one of the best online experiences of any console game. Here's a good review of it:






(though I would personally have to disagree with some of the less exciting missions being annoying; I find egg quests hilarious).

So is this game good? no we hate it 0/10 - IGN


----------



## Jake

SolarInferno said:


> Awesome. Hope it's some stuff that's actually worth using. At best I'd guess they'd probably give them a highish sharpness and fairly high raw damage and some affinity. Isn't this the first lot of collaborative dlc that's made it to the West in the Monster Hunter series?


From memory I think they're **** LOL
I'll try find it tho 
Yeah, the armor is pretty good (for when you can get it anyway), but the sword and shield is **** like I mean it's ok, but there are like 472846 better weapons - it's got really high element, defense boost, and 3 slots tho
Never understood the bow, but it looks decent when compared to other bows so idk



Hyogo said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> I am hype now omg
> gotta make a Link save prepared for it


Iirc (unless they changed the Zelda stuff for the west) the link stuff is high rank, so you're gonna have to wait a bit until you can use it, but you use powersaves so idk???


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Is this game good? What do you do?



You start off the game as a chef. Your goal is to become the greatest chef in the world, but the ingredients for the highest quality foods are too expensive. So your character decides to embark on an adventure to kill monsters and use their ingrediants to cook the most delicious foods. Can you attain the title of greatest chef?

im bsing. you hunt monsters.


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> (unless they changed the Zelda stuff for the west) the link stuff is high rank, so you're gonna have to wait a bit until you can use it, but you use powersaves so idk???


Dunno yet, I'm tempted to use it but I'll probably just farm the materials.


----------



## Jake

O ye I spammed expeditions for guild quests and managed to get two yian garuga quests and one Kirin quest - so if anyone's after them, I can send them to you.

Only problem is I spammed the Kirin one so much that I upped it to level 31 and you need to be hr8 to do it oops


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Soo after playing today managed to make the following dual blades:
Snow Slicers
Plesioth Cutlasses
Felyne and Melynx

Which one is worth using? They all have elements on it so that's good. Also managed to get the meownster hunter mini game and made palico stuff


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Soo after playing today managed to make the following dual blades:
> Snow Slicers
> Plesioth Cutlasses
> Felyne and Melynx



depends. if the monster is weak to ice then use the snow slicers, and if water then the plesioth one - if it's weak to neither then use the felyne/melynx , the paralysis will help you out, and since its got two free slots you can gem in something that'll (hopefully) give you a skill your armor set's just a few short of getting, or gem out a negative skill.


----------



## Cirom

Yeah - when weapons have similar stats like that, there's no true answer to which one is the "best" - as the weapon's power levels will be situational, ESPECIALLY in the case of Dual Blades (which seem to have much more elemental damage than other weapons) -- Pick the weapon with the element which your foe is weak against - but be prepared to switch them out constantly as you do different missions.

[/vague]


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started doing the pink Rathian 4 star quest today to get to HR 5 and our group succeeded. Then I did it again... and again... and managed to get 4/5 pieces of the armor set. I was really surprised since I looked up the jewel you get from it is rare and I was able to get it multiple times today. I don't know how good this set is, but it's a lot better than my Gore Magela set as far as defense goes.


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm trying to get the Whale Hammer on my Ike run now, Do you think I'd be able to get it on my original save even though I've finished the game?? would love to get it on that too.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> I'm trying to get the Whale Hammer on my Ike run now, Do you think I'd be able to get it on my original save even though I've finished the game?? would love to get it on that too.



yes, the game isnt going to lock you out of a certain weapon/armor/monster just because you didnt unlock it right away..


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I wish you can send items to help forge weapons to people. Need to upgrade armour and stuff so I can beat the gore magala. At least I got a palico ticket to upgrade the felyne and melynx just need to find out where to get a commendation (forgot the name)


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> yes, the game isnt going to lock you out of a certain weapon/armor/monster just because you didnt unlock it right away..


Ye, I tried it last night anyways, Fighting two frenzied Black Gravios was a ballache ;-;






Holy christ, I didn't intentionally mean to glitch my Talisman, I made it on my Powersaves at +14 Attack and +14 Sharpness and uhh...yeah, this happened.

I'm probably gonna delete it or keep it to the side, I don't wanna make anyone too angry online by showing "Look, I hack!"

Actually, after more testing, this is just a visual error because I used the code more than once, it still only increases the values by 14 but happens to give that bizarre number on the bottom skill (Tested this with Attack and it said it has +16398 Attack even though it still only gives 14.)


----------



## Tao

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wish you can send items to help forge weapons to people. Need to upgrade armour and stuff so I can beat the gore magala. At least I got a palico ticket to upgrade the felyne and melynx just need to find out where to get a commendation (forgot the name)



I don't think they would do this since I imagine there would be a lot of people who would farm items and give it to newbs to skip a large portion of the game or 'cheat' their way past Monsters. I think the Devs feel that you should have to get to this point yourself (which I can kind of do agree with). I know MH3 was pretty bad for higher level players just carrying newbs all the way to the end.


Though I agree there needs to be some 'compromise' with trading materials. I've had many a situation where me and a friend(s) have been farming a monster for a particular item and it's not dropped for the person who actually needed it but has for others. This can be really annoying, especially at times where one person keeps getting that same item whilst you have nothing.

At the very least, I think they should let you trade materials with the people you hunted that monster with as long as you're in the lobby with them. You've still got to kill it yourself and you're all going to have to kill it a few more times to all have the gear anyway, so I don't particularly see the problem. It would be even more helpful for those really low drop rate items. The grinding that they obviously desire would still be there.


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wish you can send items to help forge weapons to people. Need to upgrade armour and stuff so I can beat the gore magala. At least I got a palico ticket to upgrade the felyne and melynx just need to find out where to get a commendation (forgot the name)



if you want a tip with gore, when fighting him, just try to stay behind and attack from behind at all times (easier said than done tho), he doesn't have any attacks that can hit behind him, except for the tail slap, but that's pretty easy to dodge. same works for shagaru, too.
also if you need feelers, it's a good idea not to mount/topple him until he goes into frenzy mode.


anyway, i've been working on an armor set that gives me honed blade, HG ear plugs and edge lore, but no high rank armors sets give that fml, but i got one that's pretty decent for high rank, just gotta work on making it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> if you want a tip with gore, when fighting him, just try to stay behind and attack from behind at all times (easier said than done tho), he doesn't have any attacks that can hit behind him, except for the tail slap, but that's pretty easy to dodge. same works for shagaru, too.
> also if you need feelers, it's a good idea not to mount/topple him until he goes into frenzy mode.



Thanks for the advice but I still can beat it haah. Can you play this mission online and it will let you continue in? If so could someone help me? been stuck on this mission for 3 days and I can't beat it


----------



## Fhyn_K

Quick question for all you vets. How does the insect weapon handle? I'm finally getting the game tomorrow and that's the only weapon I've been genuinely curious about.


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Thanks for the advice but I still can beat it haah. Can you play this mission online and it will let you continue in? If so could someone help me? been stuck on this mission for 3 days and I can't beat it


you can fight gore online but completing it online wont count towards doing it offline, so you have to do it yourself offline.
that said, you can farm gore up online, and get enough materials to make one of his weapons, and then use that weapon to beat him offline (coz he's weak to dragon and is weapons are dragon element)



Fhyn_K said:


> Quick question for all you vets. How does the insect weapon handle? I'm finally getting the game tomorrow and that's the only weapon I've been genuinely curious about.



from what i've played i've enjoyed. it works well, but someone who's played more of it than me can probably give you something better.
just dont turn into one of those ppl who only use the jump attack online pls


----------



## Hyoshido

Fhyn_K said:


> Quick question for all you vets. How does the insect weapon handle? I'm finally getting the game tomorrow and that's the only weapon I've been genuinely curious about.


It works like this.

The Insect Glaive relies on inputs from you and your "Kinsect" with the Glaive in general, it's used for hitting stuff with alot of combo potential, also using the Glaive gives you access to pole jumping, this is really REALLY useful for mounting on big monsters.

However, your Kinsect works in a different way, you can launch it from your arm and try to aim it at specific parts of the monster, doing so will do small damage to the monster and can nab you various buffs to your hunter when you call it back, there's a few buffs that do the following when the Kinsect hits specific parts, also I believe hitting the monster in the areas I mention should give the appropriate buffs.

White = Speed increase (Hitting the Monster's legs)
Red = Attack increase (Hitting the Monster's head)
Orange = Defense increase (Hitting the Monster's body)
Green = Small heal (Hitting the Monster's tail)
_However this might change on some bosses_

You can also fire a small projectile and doing so will make it easier for your Kinsect to aim for that specific area, like if you wanted to heal up only, you'd have to hit the monster's tail with it and you'd get Heal ups alot easier.

The Glaive's combo possibilities are important to maximize the damage you can do, if you want to keep things safe, you should probably rake up some buffs (you can hold up to three slots of one of each buff, however Healing doesn't count) and then go for the offensive side as the Glaive offers no sort of shielding whatsoever.

I dunno if all this helps but I hope I managed to give a basic view of the weapon, it's really fun to use but it's more of an advanced weapon since it requires alot of patience to use and you need to have a good idea of what the monster's attack pattern is like to ensure you're going to live as you'd be playing a big role in the hunt.

Also @ Mudkip, if you ever wanna hunt for Gore Magala materials to make his weapons and such, give me a ring and I'd be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## MishMeesh

I think I've finally got the hand of using the bow, and it's quite fun to use actually. However I'm not as great at _not_ hitting my hunting companions as I am with a bowgun. (n˘v˘•)?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> you can fight gore online but completing it online wont count towards doing it offline, so you have to do it yourself offline.
> that said, you can farm gore up online, and get enough materials to make one of his weapons, and then use that weapon to beat him offline (coz he's weak to dragon and is weapons are dragon element)



Makes sense. So does anyone who's way further in the game want to help me beat him and get materials? or i could get the materials

ONE MORE DAY TILL DLC!!


----------



## Hyoshido

MishMeesh said:


> I think I've finally got the hand of using the bow, and it's quite fun to use actually. However I'm not as great at _not_ hitting my hunting companions as I am with a bowgun. (n˘v˘•)?


I can't wait to get my hands on the Hero's Bow tomorrow, I'm so hypeeeee

And omg Mudkip I offered to help you in my other post :'c


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> And omg Mudkip I offered to help you in my other post :'c



Did you really? I didn't see that lol. If you still want to you can just need to take me through it through vm since I haven't played online due to my crappy skills

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh just saw it now. Didn't before since I don't really read stuff if it doesn't have a quote =p


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Did you really? I didn't see that lol. If you still want to you can just need to take me through it through vm since I haven't played online due to my crappy skills
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh just saw it now. Didn't before since I don't really read stuff if it doesn't have a quote =p


Ripppp, I'd be glad to help you out ye, It'd be on my hacked save though because trust me, it'll be easier for you and anyone else if they'll come too.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I just got this game last weekend so knowing me I'll be asking for your guys' help in the future. 
I'm entirely new to the Monster Hunter series and I've heard it's not so friendly towards newbs ;u;


----------



## MishMeesh

I wish they had made the pre-programmed chat options translate across different language versions. If I'm trying to put a monster to sleep and bomb it, it'd be great if when I send those messages telling people that, my hunting pal who only speaks spanish would be able to understand what I'm trying to do. also it'd be great if people who spoke english payed attention and didn't keep attacking a thing I'm trying to trap or bomb thanks lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> I just got this game last weekend so knowing me I'll be asking for your guys' help in the future.
> I'm entirely new to the Monster Hunter series and I've heard it's not so friendly towards newbs ;u;



4U is possibly the best entry point into the series! There is a learning curve, but it's so rewarding once you get into the swing of things. Definitely don't hesitate to ask questions or ask for help!


----------



## Jake

oops i forgot about dlc tomorrow


----------



## Fhyn_K

Hyogo said:


> It works like this.
> 
> The Insect Glaive relies on inputs from you and your "Kinsect" with the Glaive in general, it's used for hitting stuff with alot of combo potential, also using the Glaive gives you access to pole jumping, this is really REALLY useful for mounting on big monsters.
> 
> However, your Kinsect works in a different way, you can launch it from your arm and try to aim it at specific parts of the monster, doing so will do small damage to the monster and can nab you various buffs to your hunter when you call it back, there's a few buffs that do the following when the Kinsect hits specific parts, also I believe hitting the monster in the areas I mention should give the appropriate buffs.
> 
> White = Speed increase (Hitting the Monster's legs)
> Red = Attack increase (Hitting the Monster's head)
> Orange = Defense increase (Hitting the Monster's body)
> Green = Small heal (Hitting the Monster's tail)
> _However this might change on some bosses_
> 
> You can also fire a small projectile and doing so will make it easier for your Kinsect to aim for that specific area, like if you wanted to heal up only, you'd have to hit the monster's tail with it and you'd get Heal ups alot easier.
> 
> The Glaive's combo possibilities are important to maximize the damage you can do, if you want to keep things safe, you should probably rake up some buffs (you can hold up to three slots of one of each buff, however Healing doesn't count) and then go for the offensive side as the Glaive offers no sort of shielding whatsoever.
> 
> I dunno if all this helps but I hope I managed to give a basic view of the weapon, it's really fun to use but it's more of an advanced weapon since it requires alot of patience to use and you need to have a good idea of what the monster's attack pattern is like to ensure you're going to live as you'd be playing a big role in the hunt.
> 
> Also @ Mudkip, if you ever wanna hunt for Gore Magala materials to make his weapons and such, give me a ring and I'd be more than happy to help you out.



This is perfect, thank you!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jaebeommie said:


> I just got this game last weekend so knowing me I'll be asking for your guys' help in the future.
> I'm entirely new to the Monster Hunter series and I've heard it's not so friendly towards newbs ;u;



I'm new to the series too. There's still a lot I have to learn, but I've become more familiar with the game. I went right ahead and jumped to dual swords because it's my weapon of choice, but I completely neglected the fact that there are skills to help halve sharpness from falling and speed sharpening which would have been very useful...


----------



## Jake

DLC is out

there's something for every option except gift area (unless youve not downloaded the gift pack ofc)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> DLC is out
> 
> there's something for every option except gift area (unless youve not downloaded the gift pack ofc)



Yess was just about to head off now.


Soo just downloaded it from the dlc on the home screen now what do I do xD? I went to the palico helper in my house but not sure if you're supposed to do that

Nvm wasn't told you had to fight the 3 large monsters to get the stuff


----------



## Hyoshido

Christ the two Zelda quests are so ****ing hard, can't believe I tried to solo them.

...I'm gonna need to get people involved :/


----------



## Hyoshido

Anyone wanna tag along? because I'm having no luck looking for randomers.


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yess was just about to head off now.
> 
> 
> Soo just downloaded it from the dlc on the home screen now what do I do xD? I went to the palico helper in my house but not sure if you're supposed to do that
> 
> Nvm wasn't told you had to fight the 3 large monsters to get the stuff


The housekeeper is for the episode quests, for the others you go to the guild quest and speak to the low/high rank lady and select "event quests"



Hyogo said:


> Christ the two Zelda quests are so ****ing hard, can't believe I tried to solo them.
> 
> ...I'm gonna need to get people involved :/


:-}

Every time I saw u post "OMG I'm gonna do a link run!!!" I giggled bcoz I knew u weren't aware of how hard the quests were gonna be oops™


----------



## Hyoshido

Yeah, thanks Jake <:I


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I wonder if they're going to do some ridley thing for the metroid crossover


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I wonder if they're going to do some ridley thing for the metroid crossover



"Ridley" is yian garuga - not sure if that quest is for the armor or weapon tho


----------



## Hyoshido

Geeeeez, managed to solo the 3 monster Zelda quest, gonna try the other one now


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Geeeeez, managed to solo the 3 monster Zelda quest, gonna try the other one now



p sure you have to do like each quest 34923974 times to get enough tickets to make the armor/weapons


also for reference, here's what the rewards for each DLC quests allows you to make;

*Remobra*
makes: Fan Club Jacket, Rider Jacket, and Black Leather Chaps

*Kut Ku*
makes: Emperor's Speech
(kut ku in this quest is always gold crown smallest)

*Dah'ren*
makes: EX Arbiter, Sword and Shield Icon Pink EX Poise, and Switch Axe Icon Pink EX Rupture

*Double Rathalos*
makes: Starlight Gate, Long Sword Icon Blue Eternal Gate, and the Blue Star Armor Set

*Tetsu*
makes: Clockwork
(tetsu in this quest is always gold crown smallest)

*Tetsu + Narj*
makes: EX Ingot Armor Set

*Zinogre/Kirin/Rajang*
makes: Hero's Armor Set

*Akantor*
makes: Hero's Sword, Sword and Shield Icon Red Master Sword, Bow Icon Green Hero's Bow,
and Bow Icon Red Sacred Bow


gold/silver rathian/rathalos don't give anything they're just there so you can fight them during high rank


----------



## Hyoshido

So uh yeah, anyone wanna tag along and do the Aktantor quest? (AKA; Fire fight) you'll get parts to make the Master Sword/Hero's Bow :U


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> So uh yeah, anyone wanna tag along and do the Aktantor quest? (AKA; Fire fight) you'll get parts to make the Master Sword/Hero's Bow :U



I'd help but I'd die a bunch xD i also dont think there's dual blades soo


----------



## SolarInferno

Hyogo said:


> So uh yeah, anyone wanna tag along and do the Aktantor quest? (AKA; Fire fight) you'll get parts to make the Master Sword/Hero's Bow :U



The group I was with just got defeated within the first five minutes of attempting it, including a HR 87 dude. Maybe later.


----------



## Hyoshido

S'ok, just managed to solo it, Insect glaive too op yo.

Ok so maybe I cheated to get multiple of the items after getting them zzz


----------



## Jake

Emperors Speech is such a **** hunting horn.. Which sucks because it looks really cool
By the time they released the event quest I was already too far in the game to need to use it, since it was too weak and there were like 593 other better hunting horn options

But then you could argue that it's a good horn for newbies who have just started, but it isn't, because you need 3 kut ku beaks which have a 5%/3% drop rate depending whether you cap or kill! which is like 485728 kut kus to get the beak, which is just pointless coz you may as well farm something else that has less rare materials and is a better horn


Such a disappointment


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> Emperors Speech is such a **** hunting horn.. Which sucks because it looks really cool
> By the time they released the event quest I was already too far in the game to need to use it, since it was too weak and there were like 593 other better hunting horn options
> 
> But then you could argue that it's a good horn for newbies who have just started, but it isn't, because you need 3 kut ku beaks which have a 5%/3% drop rate depending whether you cap or kill! which is like 485728 kut kus to get the beak, which is just pointless coz you may as well farm something else that has less rare materials and is a better horn
> 
> 
> Such a disappointment



Wooow now I hate it more. It took my like 4 tries just to catch it because my support is ****


----------



## MagicalFishy

Hyogo said:


> Geeeeez, managed to solo the 3 monster Zelda quest, gonna try the other one now



Just wondering what are your stats? I'm getting more and more into MH4, but I'm not sure if I can do the DLC stuff yet.


----------



## Jake

wtf the event insect glaive is like 100x better than the event hunting horn DICTATORSHIP RISES


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Jake. said:


> Emperors Speech is such a **** hunting horn.. Which sucks because it looks really cool
> By the time they released the event quest I was already too far in the game to need to use it, since it was too weak and there were like 593 other better hunting horn options
> 
> But then you could argue that it's a good horn for newbies who have just started, but it isn't, because you need 3 kut ku beaks which have a 5%/3% drop rate depending whether you cap or kill! which is like 485728 kut kus to get the beak, which is just pointless coz you may as well farm something else that has less rare materials and is a better horn
> 
> 
> Such a disappointment



You don't have to get so angry about everything.


----------



## Hyoshido

I think it's fine to show some sort of annoyance to something so useless and hard to get, Jake's never angry about everything, what makes you say that?


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> I think it's fine to show some sort of annoyance to something so useless and hard to get, Jake's never angry about everything, what makes you say that?



i'm part of the group that hates everything did u not know!!?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

here's a bunch of pics from some store in Japan that sells MH stuff

I want that zinogre one or that figure builder that makes the zamtrios armoured palico


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> Emperors Speech is such a **** hunting horn.. Which sucks because it looks really cool
> By the time they released the event quest I was already too far in the game to need to use it, since it was too weak and there were like 593 other better hunting horn options
> 
> But then you could argue that it's a good horn for newbies who have just started, but it isn't, because you need 3 kut ku beaks which have a 5%/3% drop rate depending whether you cap or kill! which is like 485728 kut kus to get the beak, which is just pointless coz you may as well farm something else that has less rare materials and is a better horn
> 
> 
> Such a disappointment



*adds insult to injury*

the stuff you get from the remobra event quest is pretty good too... providing you just started LOL. theyre actually pretty decent just sucks they released them so late


i will make a second file one day tho so i guess that'll come in useful then


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got the Shagaru Magala mission a few minutes ago. Time to get my *** kicked 20 times for 4 days straight. Any tips?


----------



## Hyoshido

I believe it's like Gore Magala quest we did only otherwise his rage forme thing is permanet and is from the start of the battle.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> I believe it's like Gore Magala quest we did only otherwise his rage forme thing is permanet and is from the start of the battle.



Seems sort of easy. I'm going to try forging the guild armour but can't get those coins. Also how do you get the commendations? Need to upgrade my blades or the gore blades. Sorry for clogging your thread with my question Jake 
I got the zamtrios palico armour so that's great. Been wanting it ever since I've seen it


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Got the Shagaru Magala mission a few minutes ago. Time to get my *** kicked 20 times for 4 days straight. Any tips?


shagaru is literally a copy paste of gore. i was scared when i first fought him, but i beat him in 10 mins and i was like 'wait, thats it?'
legit the same, just stronger and a slightly different moveset - same thing as gore, just try stay behind him as much as possible because he cant really attack you from there.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Seems sort of easy. I'm going to try forging the guild armour but can't get those coins. Also how do you get the commendations? Need to upgrade my blades or the gore blades. Sorry for clogging your thread with my question Jake
> I got the zamtrios palico armour so that's great. Been wanting it ever since I've seen it


idc this thread is to ask questions and for help 

p sure you get commendations from completing quests at the gathering hall/online but i'll double check.. and yea you get them from completing these quests;
Caravan 6	Advanced: Heaven's Wheel
Caravan 6	Advanced: Dragon's Din
Caravan 6	Advanced: Shipping Out
Caravan 6	Advanced: Howling for Blood
Caravan 6	Research: Kirin
Caravan 6	Advanced: Fleet Action
Guild 3	Advanced: Rock and Rolled
Guild 3	Advanced: Sand Sailor
Guild 3	Advanced: Family Business
Guild 3	Advanced: Fearsome Rumblings
Guild 3	Advanced: Approaching Storm
Guild 3	Advanced: Bug Buffet


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wtf!! The shaguru magala was easier ten the gore magala


----------



## Jake

TEOSTRA FAV MONSTER 2K15

I AM SO GLAD I LOVED HIM BEFORE I FIGHT HIM COZ AFTER FIGHTING HIM I LOVE HIM EVEN MORE


----------



## MokaAkashiya

Shame there is no lunastra though.


----------



## SolarInferno

MokaAkashiya said:


> Shame there is no lunastra though.



Yeah, it never really got much love in FU or F2. I guess there weren't really much differences in terms of attacks to Teostra, but having an extra colour variation/body was nice.


----------



## Jake

MokaAkashiya said:


> Shame there is no lunastra though.



this is how i felt when they released 4, but then i watched some gameplay of FU and she was literally a clone of teostra except for one different attack.
when they were making 4u/g i hoped she'd be in the game, but if she wasn't then i didnt care, because she was nothing special. at least you can get her parts tho, so you can still get her weapons


also the DLC starter pack ends in 3 days so download it if you havent


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

This game's graphics really impress me. I have been playing the demo. I actually really enjoy the demo, and it's the first time I have ever played a Monster Hunter Game. I imagine the game would be alot better with the New 3DS/Circle Pad Pro. I'm actually considering picking this game up because I'm having alot of fun with the demo.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Saw this on reddit of an overview for the dlc next month

Episodic quest with the return of a very famous felyne from 2nd gen
High Rank Black Fatalis castle scharade quest (yep, no G rank yet)
Metroid arm cannon quest (image) No varia/zero suit yet
EX kirin armor quest (image)
Monster fest quest 1 (no idea what it is)
Challenge quest 4 against gore
Challenge quest 2 against tetsu and seltas q.
Sonic palico costume quest
Fan Club Megaphone HH quest
Uniqlo equipment quest (image)
Mario and Luigi palico costume quest (now with infinite super mushrooms)
Blue pal Palico
More USJ high rank armor quest but that is labeled as UNIQLO for some reason.
That is all, stuff that actually matters (G versions of mons) for 2016


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Saw this on reddit of an overview for the dlc next month
> 
> Episodic quest with the return of a very famous felyne from 2nd gen
> High Rank Black Fatalis castle scharade quest (yep, no G rank yet)
> Metroid arm cannon quest (image) No varia/zero suit yet
> EX kirin armor quest (image)
> Monster fest quest 1 (no idea what it is)
> Challenge quest 4 against gore
> Challenge quest 2 against tetsu and seltas q.
> Sonic palico costume quest
> Fan Club Megaphone HH quest
> Uniqlo equipment quest (image)
> Mario and Luigi palico costume quest (now with infinite super mushrooms)
> Blue pal Palico
> More USJ high rank armor quest but that is labeled as UNIQLO for some reason.
> That is all, stuff that actually matters (G versions of mons) for 2016



Is this legit bcos I find it weird they'd release the metroid weapon and not the armor


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> Is this legit bcos I find it weird they'd release the metroid weapon and not the armor



I dunno? Save the best for last? Things will probably change in the 3-4 weeks


----------



## xxTomxx

I just realized that I have to do the Zelda quest 5 time to get the Link armor. It was already hard enough to find a team to do it once...

But I really hope that we don't have to wait too long for the G Rank DLC or else I will get too tempted to start a second character as a female too get all the armors, and become a fashionista hunter.


----------



## Bleeborg

I love the Kirin but I'm not too far into the game. I've been playing mostly Caravan. I'm HR 4 online. I've got high rank tigrex armor but at this point its annoying to continue because my weapons are so low rank. I need to do more online. If anyone is interested in helping me fight high rank seltas, seltas queen, zinogre, zamtrios, and purple gypceros pm me.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Physically crying because the desire sensor is killing me. Trying for about three hours now to farm carves for my glaives but I swear the game knows I want that rarer drops and it just will not give it to me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sorry if this question is obvious but how do you get stuff from the Palicoes den? Every time I try it keeps saying nothing found. Is it randomized or something?


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sorry if this question is obvious but how do you get stuff from the Palicoes den? Every time I try it keeps saying nothing found. Is it randomized or something?



iirc it's where you go to reclaim items felyne/melynx stole from you that you were unable to get back before they escape


----------



## MishMeesh

Semi-off topic, but has anyone played Freedom Unite on iOS? If so, thoughts? I don't have a mfi controller so my main worry is whether it's worth it with touch screen controls (specifically I'd be playing on an iPad mini).


----------



## Jake

MishMeesh said:


> Semi-off topic, but has anyone played Freedom Unite on iOS? If so, thoughts? I don't have a mfi controller so my main worry is whether it's worth it with touch screen controls (specifically I'd be playing on an iPad mini).



nope, i was going to get it, but decided not to. i'll probably buy it one day in a year or so if i can get an mfi controller for cheap somewhere. i mean, i dont really think the touch screen controls are bad (unless you're playing on a phone then bye), but it's definitely worth picking up a controller if possible, imo.

only reason why i didnt buy it was because most of the monsters were being brought back in 4u, so it would've made 4U less exciting because i'd only fought those monsters a couple of months before fighting them in 4u - idk i see freedom unite iOS as an appetizer more than anything. plus freedom unite is known for the horrible hit boxes, and the weapon controls and mechanics are just way too outdated. even tho freedom unite was probably the best MH before 4U, 4U took over that title.

honesty, i dont think it's worth it, and i'd only pick it up if the game was discounted on the app store.


----------



## Jake

maybe im just too good or the quest was dumbed down (like the capture rathian when seregios first appears) but village apex seregios was easier than regular seregios wtf

also wtf the final village boss is really fun but its like impossible to die



Spoiler



fatalis was good tho. they shouldve switched rusted out for fatalis like that wouldve been better


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Been trying forever for a najarala medulla. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Tried carving and capturing


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Been trying forever for a najarala medulla. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Tried carving and capturing



First if all, its a high rank only item, so if you're fighting a low rank one, then you're not going to get one.
Then with that said, it's a 5% chance drop from a shiny, 8% if you capture it, and 5% chance from rewards if you break it's tail.

Your best bet at getting one is to fight a high rank one, break it's tail, and capture it.


Oh, and the following quests have a chance of giving it as a reward, whether or not you do any of the above criteria 
Caravan 6	Fear Factor	8%
Caravan 8	Hunt-a-thon: Najarala	 8%
Guild 5	Writer's Block	8%
Guild 5	Newlywed Game Hunter	8%
Guild 5	Primal Forest M.I.A.	5%
Guild 8	Serpentine Samba	8%


----------



## Peoki

I finally found a copy of MH4U after searching for over a month!! 

I've always wanted to get into this series, but had a difficult time investing myself with the lack of direction. I'm really glad there's a beginner-friendly tutorial this time around - I've played 2 hours more than I have in past iterations so I must be doing something right. haha

Are there any tips for getting around/knowing the map and monsters?


----------



## Jake

Peoki said:


> I finally found a copy of MH4U after searching for over a month!!
> 
> I've always wanted to get into this series, but had a difficult time investing myself with the lack of direction. I'm really glad there's a beginner-friendly tutorial this time around - I've played 2 hours more than I have in past iterations so I must be doing something right. haha
> 
> Are there any tips for getting around/knowing the map and monsters?



there really arent any tips for maps because it shows you where to go on the map. if there's no arrow there's no way to get there.
That said, there are (i believe) 2 short cuts? the first one is in the primal forest which is in the basecamp, and instead of going straight out the entrance you go right down the waterfall thing and it takes you to the the area on the right below the top-right area (i forget the number) and i forget where the second one is LOL

as for monsters, eaasiest thing to do is to paintball them. That way it'll always show you where they are on the map (well for ~10 mins bfore it wears). Eventually you'll know monster movements and you wont need to paintball


----------



## Peoki

Jake. said:


> there really arent any tips for maps because it shows you where to go on the map. if there's no arrow there's no way to get there.
> That said, there are (i believe) 2 short cuts? the first one is in the primal forest which is in the basecamp, and instead of going straight out the entrance you go right down the waterfall thing and it takes you to the the area on the right below the top-right area (i forget the number) and i forget where the second one is LOL
> 
> as for monsters, eaasiest thing to do is to paintball them. That way it'll always show you where they are on the map (well for ~10 mins bfore it wears). Eventually you'll know monster movements and you wont need to paintball


Thanks Jake! I'll keep note of the shortcuts and look for them later. 
I'm still in the process of completing the low-star quests. Good to know there's an arrow indicator in other hunts, some of them only gave me the monster name and hint at where I could find them.


----------



## ThatLancer

Does anyone else find this one more difficult than 3 Ultimate? I mean, let's look at an example. What's the worst thing that surprises you in a LR quest in 3U? You're on an otherwise boring 1-star quest and the Lagiacrus shows up. That might seem scary at first, but you can avoid him entirely! The game actually encourages you to ignore him. But what happens in 4U? You're on your merry way to a town, not even on a quest, when _Gore Magala_ shows up, cornering you on the boat and showering you with disease and terror.

I'm not saying this is a bad thing, but I can't be the only one who has noticed, right?


----------



## Cirom

ThatLancer said:


> Does anyone else find this one more difficult than 3 Ultimate? I mean, let's look at an example. What's the worst thing that surprises you in a LR quest in 3U? You're on an otherwise boring 1-star quest and the Lagiacrus shows up. That might seem scary at first, but you can avoid him entirely! The game actually encourages you to ignore him. But what happens in 4U? You're on your merry way to a town, not even on a quest, when _Gore Magala_ shows up, cornering you on the boat and showering you with disease and terror.
> 
> I'm not saying this is a bad thing, but I can't be the only one who has noticed, right?



To be fair, they definitely upped the ante with the story this time around - but other than that, I feel MH3U in general was just easier. Although while I've made more PROGRESS with MH4U.. I feel like I've earned that progress, rather than been given it on a plate of monster-nerfs. I remember MHTri being quite difficult with the monsters I faced.. so having them appear in MH3U as FAR easier monsters was just.. odd.

I think the issue isn't that MH4U upped the difficulty, more as it was that the nearest comparison - MH3U - was the easiest.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does this game support amiibo? If not, I believe it should as amiibo are the way forward for Nintendo.


----------



## Hyoshido

Dude, what's with you and wanting every game to have Amiibo support? I mean, I guess it'd be cool? But not every game.

But this is a Capcom game ._.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> Dude, what's with you and wanting every game to have Amiibo support? I mean, I guess it'd be cool? But not every game.
> 
> But this is a Capcom game ._.


I guess not then...

The truth is... I just like the fun and games of preordering amiibo. I like the hunt, is all.


----------



## Hyoshido

JasonBurrows said:


> I guess not then...
> 
> The truth is... I just like the fun and games of preordering amiibo. I like the hunt, is all.


No, it won't and probably will never support Amiibo's, However you make it seem like Amiibo support will save every game.

Monster Hunter is perfect as it is, I think you should be glad to not have a massive amount of games with different Amiibo's because I don't think your Wallet would be happy with so many purchases.


----------



## Fhyn_K

I still to this day do not understand the appeal of amiibo. Anyways, if the only thing amiibo support added is cosmetic options and whatnot then whatever. I'm not buying it so it's fine.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hyogo said:


> No, it won't and probably will never support Amiibo's, However you make it seem like Amiibo support will save every game.
> 
> Monster Hunter is perfect as it is, I think you should be glad to not have a massive amount of games with different Amiibo's because I don't think your Wallet would be happy with so many purchases.


Very true Hyogo.


----------



## Jake

ThatLancer said:


> Does anyone else find this one more difficult than 3 Ultimate? I mean, let's look at an example. What's the worst thing that surprises you in a LR quest in 3U? You're on an otherwise boring 1-star quest and the Lagiacrus shows up. That might seem scary at first, but you can avoid him entirely! The game actually encourages you to ignore him. But what happens in 4U? You're on your merry way to a town, not even on a quest, when _Gore Magala_ shows up, cornering you on the boat and showering you with disease and terror.
> 
> I'm not saying this is a bad thing, but I can't be the only one who has noticed, right?


The game is harder because mh3u had a default defence boost whether you liked it or not



JasonBurrows said:


> Does this game support amiibo? If not, I believe it should as amiibo are the way forward for Nintendo.


wtf did I just read


----------



## ThatLancer

Jake. said:


> The game is harder because mh3u had a default defence boost whether you liked it or not


How did I forget about that? That makes... a lot of sense now, actually. And to add to Cirom's post, likely part of the reason 3U's monsters seemed weaker than Tri's is because by the time 3U rolled around, we had already fought half of the monsters and were very familiar with them. 
I missed the boat on the PSP games, so a lot the returning monsters in 4U are totally new to me and I have to relearn things. I am really enjoying it though. Just killed Gore five times today so I'm starting to get the hang of things.


----------



## Cirom

ThatLancer said:


> How did I forget about that? That makes... a lot of sense now, actually. And to add to Cirom's post, likely part of the reason 3U's monsters seemed weaker than Tri's is because by the time 3U rolled around, we had already fought half of the monsters and were very familiar with them.
> I missed the boat on the PSP games, so a lot the returning monsters in 4U are totally new to me and I have to relearn things. I am really enjoying it though. Just killed Gore five times today so I'm starting to get the hang of things.



I hadn't fought half the monsters though - I ended up struggling and to this day, haven't even beaten the Qurupeco on Tri. Whereas on 3U.. I recently beat the Lagiacrus (singleplayer) some time before MH4U released.

I just found that monsters in MH3U were just weaker. While their damage output seems the same, their health and speed just seems a bit slower.

That, or I just plain didn't get along with my Tri weapon (Sword & Shield) compared to my 3U weapon (Dual Blades)

.. But eh, I wield the Hunting Horn now anyways ;D


----------



## Jake

ThatLancer said:


> How did I forget about that? That makes... a lot of sense now, actually. And to add to Cirom's post, likely part of the reason 3U's monsters seemed weaker than Tri's is because by the time 3U rolled around, we had already fought half of the monsters and were very familiar with them.
> I missed the boat on the PSP games, so a lot the returning monsters in 4U are totally new to me and I have to relearn things. I am really enjoying it though. Just killed Gore five times today so I'm starting to get the hang of things.



iunno tbh, for me at least, i think it just comes down to being familiar with the game.

when i first started 3U, it took me like 20 mins to kill great jaggi (lol), in 4U I can do that in just a few mins, with the starting equipment. I also remember taking like 3 days to beat Quropeco, and then on ****ing Ceadeus took like a week, and I only managed to do it coz the game glitched and he started swimming into a wall, where in 4U I managed to beat shagaru first try, in just over 10 minutes - and the reason the monsters in 3U are weaker than in tri is becuase they made them eaasier in 3U.

But for 4U, even though its harder than 3U, I found it easier, simply because I now know how to fight monsters, evading where possible, and I was familiar with the mechanics of the game.


----------



## Dr J

Jake. said:


> iunno tbh, for me at least, i think it just comes down to being familiar with the game.
> 
> when i first started 3U, it took me like 20 mins to kill great jaggi (lol), in 4U I can do that in just a few mins, with the starting equipment. I also remember taking like 3 days to beat Quropeco, and then on ****ing Ceadeus took like a week, and I only managed to do it coz the game glitched and he started swimming into a wall, where in 4U I managed to beat shagaru first try, in just over 10 minutes - and the reason the monsters in 3U are weaker than in tri is becuase they made them eaasier in 3U.
> 
> But for 4U, even though its harder than 3U, I found it easier, simply because I now know how to fight monsters, evading where possible, and I was familiar with the mechanics of the game.



Just don't ever make the fatal mistake I seem to be fond of making. Rushing in without watching the monster to learn its attack patterns. I mainly get killed because I keep making that same stupid mistake and its very rare I can recover from it. Especially when I'm fighting something like Black Gravios(killed him in about 3 minutes with a gun and level 3 armor piercing rounds though).


----------



## Jake

Dr J said:


> Just don't ever make the fatal mistake I seem to be fond of making. Rushing in without watching the monster to learn its attack patterns. I mainly get killed because I keep making that same stupid mistake and its very rare I can recover from it. Especially when I'm fighting something like Black Gravios(killed him in about 3 minutes with a gun and level 3 armor piercing rounds though).



The basarios/gravios line are stupidly easy if you gun them, tho

Anyway, here's the April DLC;

New Episodic Questline: Code 16010
High Rank: Hunt a Yian Garuga in the Arena
High Rank: Slay an Akantor at Ingle Isle
High Rank: Slay an Ukanlos at Polar Field
Rewards the Felcote Ticket to make F Felcote Coat!

High Rank: Slay a Fatalis at Castle Schrade
No reward here, just a High Rank Fatalis. Sadly not the G Rank one.

High Rank: Hunt a Gore Magala and Shagaru Magala at the Sanctuary
Rewards the Gore Magala Ticket to make EX Gore Armor Set!

High Rank: Hunt a Kirin and an Oroshi Kirin at Tower Summit
Rewards the Oroshi Kirin Ticket to make EX Kirin Armor Set!

High Rank: Hunt a Frenzied Seregios at Heaven?s Mount
Rewards the Gold Ring to make Caliburn, F Sonic Head and F Sonic Body!

High Rank: Hunt a Frenzied Lagombi and a Frenzied Congalala in the Arena
Rewards the Fan Club Certificate to make Megaphone, Shadow Shades, Hunter?s Camo Suit/Jacket, F Fan Megaphone, Meowniac?s Mask, and F Fan Top!

High Rank: Hunt a Frenzied Tigrex and a Frenzied Brute Tigrex in the Arena
Rewards the Uniqlo Ticket to make Universal Chrome and the Uniqlo Armor Set.

High Rank: Hunt a Congalala and an Emerald Congalala in the Arena
Rewards the Super Mushroom to make Invincible Hammer, F Mario Cap, F Mario Overalls, F Luigi Cap, and F Luigi Overalls!

Low Rank: Slay 12 Felyne and 12 Melynx in the Arena
Rewards the Monqlo Ticket to make F Monqlo Mallet, F Monqlo Shades, and F Monqlo Tee for your Palicoes!


Rewards can change since they're assuming them based off the Japanese DLC, but they'll more than likely stay the same


----------



## meggiewes

So, I discovered that I like hunting big monsters! My fiance convinced me that it was time to get my own copy of the game since I kept taking his to play when he wanted to play. It also helps that a couple of my friends are just starting out with the franchise too, so all of us newbies can hunt together! And of course my fiance said that he would hunt with me if I wanted him to.

I have a feeling that slaying monsters will be good stress relief during the week.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still waiting for this


----------



## SolarInferno

I'm looking at finishing off the 2-star Gathering Hall quests tonight, if anybody fancies joining me either to get the quests done themselves, or to gather some extra materials.


----------



## Jake

meggiewes said:


> So, I discovered that I like hunting big monsters! My fiance convinced me that it was time to get my own copy of the game since I kept taking his to play when he wanted to play. It also helps that a couple of my friends are just starting out with the franchise too, so all of us newbies can hunt together! And of course my fiance said that he would hunt with me if I wanted him to.
> 
> I have a feeling that slaying monsters will be good stress relief during the week.



furious rajang is p good monster to de-stress against!!


----------



## Alienfish

So, I caved in and bought that MM new 3ds xl thing today cause they apparently just got a huge stock to where I live. I've been looking this up and from what I've seen it looks good with better graphics and stuff. So gonna ask you vets, is it any good?

Like, gameplay- and controlwise. I wasn't a too huge fan of 3U but this seems really nice.


----------



## Jake

Noiru said:


> So, I caved in and bought that MM new 3ds xl thing today cause they apparently just got a huge stock to where I live. I've been looking this up and from what I've seen it looks good with better graphics and stuff. So gonna ask you vets, is it any good?
> 
> Like, gameplay- and controlwise. I wasn't a too huge fan of 3U but this seems really nice.


Yes, it is the best game in the series to date


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just made a rough edge switch axe. Any tips? I've only ever used the dual blades


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just made a rough edge switch axe. Any tips? I've only ever used the dual blades



It's a lot more powerful than the dual blades but slower. Basically you wanna be in sword mods as much as possible (pressing R when the gauge is orange. Pressing R when the gauge is pink refills the bar). In sword mode you just have your basic XXA/XXX/AAA/etc combos until your gauge runs out, or you can press X&A and then mash X (or maybe A I forget) for an elemental burst, which uses more of the gauge but is powerful.

I really only ever use axe mode if the monster is flying, coz the upswing (X&A) has the highest upswing of any weapon, or if my gauge is running low and I don't have an opportunity to reload it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

**** the monoblos. Been trying for hours


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> Yes, it is the best game in the series to date



Fair enough. It seem much better improved then 3U that I tried a few years ago. Perhaps it might be worth picking up in a while :3


----------



## meggiewes

From about two days of really playing the game: why oh why did I never get into this series earlier? It is so much fun!

I am really enjoying the Insect Glaive at the moment and because I've been using that weapon most I'm better with it than my fiance so I get to help him with it at his request. That never happens with these types of games, so that made me feel good.

What weapons do you guys like using and why? I'm thinking that I want to get good at a couple of different types just for variety's sake, but I'm not sure which ones to try.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

meggiewes said:


> From about two days of really playing the game: why oh why did I never get into this series earlier? It is so much fun!
> 
> I am really enjoying the Insect Glaive at the moment and because I've been using that weapon most I'm better with it than my fiance so I get to help him with it at his request. That never happens with these types of games, so that made me feel good.
> 
> What weapons do you guys like using and why? I'm thinking that I want to get good at a couple of different types just for variety's sake, but I'm not sure which ones to try.



I usually use dual blades but the switch axe is fun to use. I didn't want to use the switch axe but it was on top of the charged axe and I thought I was crafting a weapon for a charged axe


----------



## SolarInferno

Noiru said:


> Fair enough. It seem much better improved then 3U that I tried a few years ago. Perhaps it might be worth picking up in a while :3




The controls for it are fairly similar, however they have removed swimming, so if (like me) you hated those battles, you can give a sigh of relief. The controls for the most part have stayed pretty much the same, some people find them awkward at first, but if you want to play the game you will be able to use the controls without it feeling awkward. The gameplay is fairly typical of the Monster Hunter series, e.g. do key quests, grind, grind, grind, key quests, grind etc., but personally, I do think this is a much better game than MH3U. Things I like about it: 1. Out of the box online capabilities(makes it so much better than either having to only have local play, or jump through hoops to get online), 2. No more awkward underwater quests(Admittedly, I did enjoy some of them, but they got irritating after a while), 3. So much to kill! 4. A story that felt like it actually mattered to the game. 5. Lots of awards to earn through bits of gameplay.

It's about as good as MHFU was(which is possibly my favourite game of all time), if not better actually now that even more late-game monsters have been added. If you're looking for a game that'll give you value for money, you'd be hard-pressed to find one better on the 3DS.


----------



## Alienfish

SolarInferno said:


> The controls for it are fairly similar, however they have removed swimming, so if (like me) you hated those battles, you can give a sigh of relief. The controls for the most part have stayed pretty much the same, some people find them awkward at first, but if you want to play the game you will be able to use the controls without it feeling awkward. The gameplay is fairly typical of the Monster Hunter series, e.g. do key quests, grind, grind, grind, key quests, grind etc., but personally, I do think this is a much better game than MH3U. Things I like about it: 1. Out of the box online capabilities(makes it so much better than either having to only have local play, or jump through hoops to get online), 2. No more awkward underwater quests(Admittedly, I did enjoy some of them, but they got irritating after a while), 3. So much to kill! 4. A story that felt like it actually mattered to the game. 5. Lots of awards to earn through bits of gameplay.
> 
> It's about as good as MHFU was(which is possibly my favourite game of all time), if not better actually now that even more late-game monsters have been added. If you're looking for a game that'll give you value for money, you'd be hard-pressed to find one better on the 3DS.



Yeah, I watched a few gameplay videos earlier and it looks nice, picking it up once I'm less broke lol. And seems it's more optimized for the New 3ds' consoles as well. I don't mind grinding (games) at all, I just felt the last one they did were pretty half-baked and it's more let's see if people buy it in the west or something. Yeah water fights were a bit meh so that adds more to why I want it.


----------



## VillageDweller

tbh I literally forgot water fights even existed until I see someone actually bring them up.. it almost seems like an irrelevant feature by this point. Still I suppose they were an interesting change. Also I remember Plesioth in previous games could never be fought while in water (it could go into some pond thing?? smh) but for returning hunters it might've been cool to experience fighting it in the water.
Also water fights gave water monsters a proper purpose idk
basically rip Royal Ludroth and Lagiacrus lOL (even tho lagia is thunder)

does anyone else main Charge Blade? because honestly best weapon <3


----------



## Jake

ITS COMING TO THE WIIU UR KIDDING ME


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> ITS COMING TO THE WIIU UR KIDDING ME



Mh4u?!? WTF!! Is it cuz the community was *****ing about it being a 3DS exclusive?


----------



## Jake

Idk probably

I hope they made changes but it's coming May 31st apparently so it'll just be a copy paste of the 3ds (I'll still prob buy it tho)

(Pls b April fools)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Time for everyone to go to the wii u version and I'll be alone on 3ds ;-; pls be joke


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone have a kirin quest from expeditions? If so lmk


----------



## Jake

WIIU WAS FAKE REST EASY



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone have a kirin quest from expeditions? If so lmk



I do I'll give it to u later


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> WIIU WAS FAKE REST EASY
> 
> 
> I do I'll give it to u later


Yessss

Alrighty thanks. I won't be on for an hour though and you'd need to guide me through as I've never done this before


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yessss
> 
> Alrighty thanks. I won't be on for an hour though and you'd need to guide me through as I've never done this before



No problem

I need to shower anyway so just drop me a PM


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Brachydios is my favorite monster to fight other then the zamtrios and zinogre


----------



## Alienfish

Hnng I need to get this nao I don't care if I'm broke  Looks too good from what I've seen and the new buttons helps a damn lot for these kinds of games.

On an unrelated note Majora's Mask is soo much easier with the new stick and buttons.


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Brachydios is my favorite monster to fight other then the zamtrios and zinogre



brachy has always been a fun fight

brachy, along with the jhen line are probs my fav monsters to fight. seregios is also growing on me


----------



## Jake

DLC is out;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ohh shiet those kirin won't stay in one place

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not out for me


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ohh shiet those kirin won't stay in one place
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not out for me



yea they ****ed up and there was a delay for like an hour after they announced it

its up now tho


----------



## Hyoshido

I like the purple clothing actually, looks really nice tbh.

I'll prolly do the quest for it later.


----------



## SolarInferno

Hyogo said:


> I like the purple clothing actually, looks really nice tbh.
> 
> I'll prolly do the quest for it later.



I have the full set now, it's just a pity that it's not really good for too much after high rank. I guess I could use it when helping out lower level players though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

That sonic weapon for palicoes seems to be pretty strong


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hunted a frenzied tigrex with some people and managed to get a rare 7 dragons tailsmen. Is that good?


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hunted a frenzied tigrex with some people and managed to get a rare 7 dragons tailsmen. Is that good?



it depends on the skills. you could get a rare 1 pawn talisman and it could be better than the one you got


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> it depends on the skills. you could get a rare 1 pawn talisman and it could be better than the one you got



It's +2 guard and +3 evade dist


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> It's +2 guard and +3 evade dist



yea thats not good unless you have an armor set that's only 2/3 off from reaching those skills


----------



## Jake

Imma work on the new dlc later and see what's worthwhile making

But from what we know since we got the Mario stuff early in the dlc starter pack, the Mario stuff is pretty useless once you've advanced half of low rank


----------



## SolarInferno

Jake. said:


> Imma work on the new dlc later and see what's worthwhile making
> 
> But from what we know since we got the Mario stuff early in the dlc starter pack, the Mario stuff is pretty useless once you've advanced half of low rank



Ah, but there's G-rank stuff that you can make as well as the low rank stuff. From what I've seen, they're possibly the best weapons and armours you can get for your Palico. The F Mario Cap S gives out 92 Defense, armour that comes closest to that is Gore Horror S at 70 defense. The body gives 138 defense, and Gore again comes closest at 110 defense. The Invincible Hammer S has 220 raw (blunt) melee damage and 100 fire attrib too and +10 defense, which easily beats pretty much every other weapon I have available at this point by quite a bit. I haven't maxed out G-rank yet, so perhaps you can get even better gear, but certainly while you're still progressing through G-rank it's useful equipment.


----------



## Hyoshido

Guys, I think Powersave just made the game even more broken.
Doing a code I've done before is now giving me access to new stuff, specifically *Future DLC*

However, I'm unsure I can actually get them, specific materials are missing so they can't be made anyway and some of these items are just so cool, especially this helmet which is literally just a Palico on your head, It even blinks!

Males can even wear the Zero Suit Samus stuff, but have shorter hair & no ponytail and lack of breasts.

Also G-Rank on various pieces, if you're curious.


----------



## ThatLancer

Is anyone else finding specific palicos a pain in the butt to search for? I've repeated the sunken hollow harvest tour over twenty times now and still haven't found any decent protection palicos. I swear this is worse than plate farming.


----------



## Jake

Haven't played for like a month oops

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatLancer said:


> Is anyone else finding specific palicos a pain in the butt to search for? I've repeated the sunken hollow harvest tour over twenty times now and still haven't found any decent protection palicos. I swear this is worse than plate farming.



No. But I don't go out farming for palicoes. I just go hunting and collect them on the way and if I like it keep it so I don't have this issue.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This thread died 

Been trying to get to g rank and Inthink ukanlos is the last quest? If it is can someone help me? Can't get people online to


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> This thread died
> 
> Been trying to get to g rank and Inthink ukanlos is the last quest? If it is can someone help me? Can't get people online to


Yeah, most people want to get the Snake one done, it sucks.

I can come over in an hour.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> Yeah, most people want to get the Snake one done, it sucks.
> 
> I can come over in an hour.



The dalamadur is pretty easy if that's what you were talking about. 

Alrighty. Vm me when you can


----------



## Jake

ok so i was gonna do the dlc to see whats worthwhile but most of it i cbf to do solo and i cbf going online so i did the cat quest (lol), and congalala mario, i might do the first of the episode DLC quest later but idk

(spoilers; none of it's good.. yet anyway)



the congalala one is really fun if you wait for them to both supersize beore you attack and dont smoke bomb lol


----------



## Hyoshido

I need more motive to play this again, Mudkipz, you're one of the only cool people that play Monster Hunter, lets go g-rank, boi.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ok, I bought this a while ago and I`m not sad to say I`m addicted. I`m at the lvl5 urgent quest (majala or something) and I love it. No underwater fights really helps on a handheld (please don`t take it away from consoleversions please).

The only problem is that I can`t go online (I picked up the DLC in a hospital lol).

Oh and also, Dual Blades are to much fun to use. It makes it hard to gain the incentive to pick up fighting with a hammer again (which is needed for parts obviously).

But seriously, I love it. Some new monsters are genius and I love some of the level designs with webbing to create platforms within a certain area in a world. Its quite brilliant really.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> I need more motive to play this again, Mudkipz, you're one of the only cool people that play Monster Hunter, lets go g-rank, boi.



Thank <3 I'm still tryingt d the tigerstripe zamtrios quest but I'll play whatever you want

We can also do daora quests if you want since I played it too much and still need to upgrade my IG


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Thank <3 I'm still tryingt d the tigerstripe zamtrios quest but I'll play whatever you want
> 
> We can also do daora quests if you want since I played it too much and still need to upgrade my IG


Ayy man, I can help u with those quests too if u want!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone wants to help I'm doing the hunter in red and green GR quest. These dinks keep leaving or dying


----------



## Jake

ive been outta the loop lately coz uni and lappy breaking, and im assuming it's gonna happen, but does anyone know if the DLC is releasing may 1st still?

i've done a lil research but ive not found anything on it, and being april 30th i wouldve expected we'd know about it by now (maybe its on the content preview but i cbf turning my game on)

anywya, if anyone could let me know whats going to be included in the may DLC pack, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> ive been outta the loop lately coz uni and lappy breaking, and im assuming it's gonna happen, but does anyone know if the DLC is releasing may 1st still?
> 
> i've done a lil research but ive not found anything on it, and being april 30th i wouldve expected we'd know about it by now (maybe its on the content preview but i cbf turning my game on)
> 
> anywya, if anyone could let me know whats going to be included in the may DLC pack, would be greatly appreciated!


Don't think they released any news yet but people have been seeing this


----------



## Hyoshido

oh ****, Metroid stuff so soon? this gonna be aceee


----------



## Dinkleburg

I'm still on the offline quests because work/uni too, but good god it's addivctive, I've played MH since the ps2 days and I gotta say this one is shaping up to be my favorite. Dat frenzy virus


----------



## Jake

ok the dlc is out


----------



## Hyoshido

I need me that Star rook armor ;_;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> I need me that Star rook armor ;_;



Want to try farming for it later?


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Want to try farming for it later?


Managed to solo it after three tries...I HATE Rathians/Rathalos so goddamn bad
I only have to do it once since I can just do cheats after getting it :U However I probably still need the Charge blade. Pssh it only goes up to level 7 pssh...

We can definitely go farm for the Metroid stuff tho


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Hyogo said:


> Managed to solo it after three tries...I HATE Rathians/Rathalos so goddamn bad
> I only have to do it once since I can just do cheats after getting it :U However I probably still need the Charge blade. Pssh it only goes up to level 7 pssh...
> 
> We can definitely go farm for the Metroid stuff tho



What HR do you need to farm them?


----------



## Hyoshido

shayminskyforme88 said:


> What HR do you need to farm them?


Since it's G-Rank, You need G1


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Hyogo said:


> Since it's G-Rank, You need G1



Oh ok, will they appear to be a creatable item with the blacksmith after you download them? Sadly, I'm still in HR 4.


----------



## Hyoshido

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Oh ok, will they appear to be a creatable item with the blacksmith after you download them? Sadly, I'm still in HR 4.


Nah, you need the key item of the set to get the pieces to show up, which are "Defense Module" and "Weapon Data" for the Metroid gear. 

You can always ask around for help if you need help leveling your HR!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> Managed to solo it after three tries...I HATE Rathians/Rathalos so goddamn bad
> I only have to do it once since I can just do cheats after getting it :U However I probably still need the Charge blade. Pssh it only goes up to level 7 pssh...
> 
> We can definitely go farm for the Metroid stuff tho


Sounds good! Dying to try out my daora glaive

- - - Post Merge - - -



shayminskyforme88 said:


> Oh ok, will they appear to be a creatable item with the blacksmith after you download them? Sadly, I'm still in HR 4.



I can always join you on hr quests if you want! Need zenny


----------



## Hyoshido

Blaaaargh, I need to be G3 to get the Varia Suit quest

time to spam quests, woo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> Blaaaargh, I need to be G3 to get the Varia Suit quest
> 
> time to spam quests, woo



Psst help me. G rank 2


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Psst help me. G rank 2


are u there right now or do u need it too?

cus I'm on the last quest before the urgent!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> are u there right now or do u need it too?
> 
> cus I'm on the last quest before the urgent!!



I'm there now. Only g2 quests I did was the shrouded nerscylla one


----------



## Hyoshido

Cool, then we can do my two quests and then carry on from G2 for abit B)


----------



## Jake

You can get a free 3rs theme in the eshop


----------



## SolarInferno

Can offer help to anyone that needs it if they're on around midday tomorrow/today(GMT), as long as they aren't post-Gogmazios.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SolarInferno said:


> Can offer help to anyone that needs it if they're on around midday tomorrow/today(GMT), as long as they aren't post-Gogmazios.



Yesss please. Hyogo and I have been doing the azure king and the tyrant and we failed


----------



## Hyoshido

Rathalos 2 stronk 8(


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> Rathalos 2 stronk 8(



mayb u just suk :-}


----------



## SolarInferno

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yesss please. Hyogo and I have been doing the azure king and the tyrant and we failed



Give me a shout if you're on sometime before 3:30pm today, got work in the evening, but I should be good after about midnight maybe.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

SolarInferno said:


> Can offer help to anyone that needs it if they're on around midday tomorrow/today(GMT), as long as they aren't post-Gogmazios.


Can you help me get pass the HR 5 Urgent quest and get a high rank armor, perhaps Azure Rath?


----------



## SolarInferno

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Can you help me get pass the HR 5 Urgent quest and get a high rank armor, perhaps Azure Rath?



I can help you with the HR5 urgent, I've got a friend playing, so maybe leave the Rathalos farming for now. I'll set up a hall with the search conditions "High Rank - Pink Rathian - Looking to Raise HR" My name should come up as Samuel HR 112.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

SolarInferno said:


> I can help you with the HR5 urgent, I've got a friend playing, so maybe leave the Rathalos farming for now. I'll set up a hall with the search conditions "High Rank - Azure Rathalos - Looking to Raise HR" My name should come up as Samuel HR 112.



Ok, thanks, I'll try to search it. Or can you check the hall ID because I can't search Azure Rathalos yet.


----------



## SolarInferno

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Ok, thanks, I'll try to search it. Or can you check the hall ID because I can't search Azure Rathalos yet.


 07-5935-9463-2643


----------



## shayminskyforme88

SolarInferno said:


> 07-5935-9463-2643



Thanks so much for the help


----------



## SolarInferno

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Thanks so much for the help



No problem at all, happy to help.


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> mayb u just suk :-}


ok



SolarInferno said:


> Give me a shout if you're on sometime before 3:30pm today, got work in the evening, but I should be good after about midnight maybe.


Since we're both around the GMT time, Midnight would be fine for me and Mudkipz


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyogo said:


> Since we're both around the GMT time, Midnight would be fine for me and Mudkipz



Maybe! Watching the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight


----------



## SolarInferno

If you're both on now, I can do a quick run. Finished quite late at work...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SolarInferno said:


> If you're both on now, I can do a quick run. Finished quite late at work...



I finishd it but hyogo still hasn't. I might sit out this one since I'llkeep dying. I'm going to try and get better armor and weapons


----------



## SolarInferno

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I finishd it but hyogo still hasn't. I might sit out this one since I'llkeep dying. I'm going to try and get better armor and weapons



Ehhh okay, I'm off to sleep, I've been waiting 40 minutes, and I really need my sleep. Might be able to help tomorrow if I get time.


----------



## Hyoshido

Wuh, I have the Azure king one done, we both finish the quests at the same time, we'd only need to replay them if it's the Urgent.


----------



## Hyoshido

Think me and Mudkipz just need three more quests done then we can do the Urgent to get to G3

noice


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yep brute tigrex, black gravios, and a black diablos


----------



## Hyoshido

Diablos wasn't too bad, Gravios is going to be a total bother though 8(


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

If anyone wants to join i'll be doin some runs against a lvl 119 chameleos. Weapon bias: C.B/S.A/I.G. Need to be at least g rank 3


----------



## SolarInferno

Right, got about an hour and a half where I can help with quests if needed now. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Jake

soloing g-rank coz i live life on the edge 8)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> soloing g-rank coz i live life on the edge 8)



I had to do it with friends cuz I suuuuck


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I had to do it with friends cuz I suuuuck



LIFE ON THE EDGE GET ON MY LEVEL OF SWAG


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I have wanted to get this game for a while, but heard from a few people that it was disappointing.


----------



## Jake

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have wanted to get this game for a while, but heard from a few people that it was disappointing.



then the ppl u heard it from r probs disappointed in something about themselves and are taking it out on the "_biggest_" game in the series to date


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jake. said:


> then the ppl u heard it from r probs disappointed in something about themselves and are taking it out on the "_biggest_" game in the series to date



Probably. I will most likely get it soon, I need something new to play.


----------



## Matangi

i've actually been interested in this game, but i've purchased MH3 Tri for the wii when it came out and i got bored and confused with it.

will i like this? i like rpgs in general so


----------



## Jake

Matangi said:


> i've actually been interested in this game, but i've purchased MH3 Tri for the wii when it came out and i got bored and confused with it.
> 
> will i like this? i like rpgs in general so



if you didnt like tri then you probably wont like this.

4U is like 500x better than tri (tri was really **** tho) but the general gameplay is still the same - use weapons, fight monsters, etc...

i mean, theres more mechanics, weapons, different weapon combos, etc which change up the style of play, but the general formula is still hunt the monster


----------



## Alienfish

I need to get this.

Also the themes that got out yesterday are fab. Currently using the free one with weapons and loving it.

Well 3U was just crap but this looks awesome from what I've seen from gameplays


----------



## Jake

Noiru said:


> I need to get this.
> 
> Also the themes that got out yesterday are fab. Currently using the free one with weapons and loving it.
> 
> Well 3U was just crap but this looks awesome from what I've seen from gameplays



3U wasn't that bad pls do not pay it out thank u!!


----------



## Alienfish

Well.. Having looking more into 4U it is. As standalone.. probably better but I never got into it.


----------



## Jake

Noiru said:


> Well.. Having looking more into 4U it is. As standalone.. probably better but I never got into it.



yea when you compare 3U to 4U its p **** but standalone, and back when not even 4 was released, it was a p good game.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I was thinking of getting 3U


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I was thinking of getting 3U



Unless you can pick it up cheap somewhere, there's really no point. Buying it at full price, or for a largish sum of money is a waste.

4U took the best of 3U and FU, merged them together,took out the **** features, and then added in new ones to create 4U.

Going back to play 3U now is just pointless because the game feels terribly slow, and overall just feels bad. The only thing worthwhile about 3U is the 3rd gen monsters which aren't in 4U (and underwater combat, but that's ****, hence it's removal), but they'll more than likely return for 5th gen anyway, which will probably be revealed at the end of May so we'll know then.


----------



## Cirom

Matangi said:


> i've actually been interested in this game, but i've purchased MH3 Tri for the wii when it came out and i got bored and confused with it.



One thing I will mention, MH4U is by *far* the most newbie-friendly Monster Hunter in the series - and I'm surprised to say this given that the overall difficulty of the game seems to be *increased* from MH3U, too! The game has a *much* better tutorial and the singleplayer missions do ease you into the gameplay quite nicely, without being too slow, as you're often given multiple missions to do at a time, each with different tasks to do (one could be, for example, to grab some Wyvern Eggs from an area, while another could be to slay the Great Jaggi) -- The singleplayer part of the game is definitely the best in the MH series, and also very much the most newbie-friendly. There's even seperate optional tutorial missions teaching you how to use EACH weapon class in the game.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Have guild quests for the wroggi set and needed to send them to someone else a few days ago. Whoops


----------



## Alienfish

Cirom said:


> One thing I will mention, MH4U is by *far* the most newbie-friendly Monster Hunter in the series - and I'm surprised to say this given that the overall difficulty of the game seems to be *increased* from MH3U, too! The game has a *much* better tutorial and the singleplayer missions do ease you into the gameplay quite nicely, without being too slow, as you're often given multiple missions to do at a time, each with different tasks to do (one could be, for example, to grab some Wyvern Eggs from an area, while another could be to slay the Great Jaggi) -- The singleplayer part of the game is definitely the best in the MH series, and also very much the most newbie-friendly. There's even seperate optional tutorial missions teaching you how to use EACH weapon class in the game.



That's good actually. Not that I find tutorials overly helpful but as long as the game is improved I will get it. 3U was a bit GBA graphics for me and it got confusing at points.


----------



## Cirom

Noiru said:


> That's good actually. Not that I find tutorials overly helpful but as long as the game is improved I will get it. 3U was a bit GBA graphics for me and it got confusing at points.



Graphic-wise, it's identical to MH3U. No idea what you mean about GBA-graphics though. ;o That's a completely different style. And besides, GBA can't even do proper 3D.

And to be fair, the MH4U tutorials mostly let you play at your own pace. If you want to speed through them, go ahead - but you're also given the ability to just sit back and experiment with what you have. Unlike most Triple-A game tutorials, MH4U's tutorial *doesn't* restrict what you can do during them (other than simply blocking off areas on the map in the first one, anyway) - you're free to explore and figure stuff out on your own terms. And besides, the tutorials don't tell you absolutely everything, anyway.


----------



## Alienfish

Cirom said:


> Graphic-wise, it's identical to MH3U. No idea what you mean about GBA-graphics though. ;o That's a completely different style. And besides, GBA can't even do proper 3D.
> 
> And to be fair, the MH4U tutorials mostly let you play at your own pace. If you want to speed through them, go ahead - but you're also given the ability to just sit back and experiment with what you have. Unlike most Triple-A game tutorials, MH4U's tutorial *doesn't* restrict what you can do during them (other than simply blocking off areas on the map in the first one, anyway) - you're free to explore and figure stuff out on your own terms. And besides, the tutorials don't tell you absolutely everything, anyway.


Really? Idk, I felt they were too much squeezed on the screen and movement were not that optimal for my taste.

i see as long as you're not forced to them


----------



## Jake

Noiru said:


> Really? Idk, I felt they were too much squeezed on the screen and movement were not that optimal for my taste.
> 
> i see as long as you're not forced to them



If you feel like there's too much on the screen you can customize that panels to put it all on the bottom screen


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: dream set complete


----------



## Alienfish

Jake. said:


> If you feel like there's too much on the screen you can customize that panels to put it all on the bottom screen



yer, i know thanks though :3

i was feeling the environment in general was not, and movement was icky. but 4u seems more improved


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: dream set complete



Nice. What skills you got?


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: dream set complete


I will destroy u, all I rly want is just the sword ;_;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> Nice. What skills you got?


Challenger +2
Rodeo God
Health +20
Sharpness +1
Negate Poison
Steady Hand

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I will destroy u, all I rly want is just the sword ;_;



Your starknight set could destroy me without the sword


----------



## Hyoshido

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Your starknight set could destroy me without the sword


Ya well, I hacked so 8(

I still want the sword >:I


----------



## Decious

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: dream set complete



Dhat Star Knight. Almost too good considering how easy it is to farm (when you have/can host). Pretty good starter armor, but you should set the bar higher for a dream set ;P


----------



## Jake

Decious said:


> Dhat Star Knight. Almost too good considering how easy it is to farm (when you have/can host). Pretty good starter armor, but you should set the bar higher for a dream set ;P



everyone gotta start somewhere!!

start small end big!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Decious said:


> Dhat Star Knight. Almost too good considering how easy it is to farm (when you have/can host). Pretty good starter armor, but you should set the bar higher for a dream set ;P



Tbh immenseness tickets were a ****. Not much people have it either sooo and it's res is all the same with no -


----------



## Jake

when ur doing double monster arena quests and some loser doesnt understand how smoke bombs work and they make the quest 5x harder than it needed to be fml

(not as bad as ****ers who use hammers, horns, of impact CB's and dont attack the head tho)


----------



## Decious

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Tbh immenseness tickets were a ****. Not much people have it either sooo and it's res is all the same with no -



Guess I probably lucked out with a decent group, when I found hosts we where doing Oroshi Kirin for immenseness tickets at 3minutes a run. The resistances are a meh point for me; +5 in any particular resistance doesn't do much.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> when ur doing double monster arena quests and some loser doesnt understand how smoke bombs work and they make the quest 5x harder than it needed to be fml
> 
> (not as bad as ****ers who use hammers, horns, of impact CB's and dont attack the head tho)


I sued smoke bombs once when there was only one monster xD


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I sued smoke bombs once when there was only one monster xD



That's okay tho coz it doesn't really do anything. I was talking about the ****ers who go attack the other monster when a smoke bomb is in use, so both monsters are attacking you and not just one... Like pls stop


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Need 4 vile fang for my fatty glaive. That's gonna take awhile .-.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I think I`m nearing in on G quests in the village. I need to hunt a Frenzied or Apex Seregios or something. I must say even without playing online, this game is worth every cent.

This game also has an underrated sense of humour. I always have to laugh at the deskclerk corny wit, lol. The controls also are way better then the other monster hunter game for DS. Well done to the creators. 

Now all I need is a handicraft jewel or a FreeElement jewel and I`m happy. 

BTW, anyone know an easy way to get a lot of earth crystals? I hate grinding in lowrank quests. Do they come for sale at some point?


----------



## Jake

ThomasNLD said:


> I think I`m nearing in on G quests in the village. I need to hunt a Frenzied or Apex Seregios or something. I must say even without playing online, this game is worth every cent.
> 
> This game also has an underrated sense of humour. I always have to laugh at the deskclerk corny wit, lol. The controls also are way better then the other monster hunter game for DS. Well done to the creators.
> 
> Now all I need is a handicraft jewel or a FreeElement jewel and I`m happy.
> 
> BTW, anyone know an easy way to get a lot of earth crystals? I hate grinding in lowrank quests. Do they come for sale at some point?



village doesn't have g rank. when you near the end of the village they do get near g-rank, but they never actually are "officially" g-rank (like the monsters may hit like g-rank monsters, but will only have high rank health), g-rank is exclusive to online/dondruma. but just fyi i found apex seregios to be easier than the regular one LOL

as for earth crystals, i dont think there's actually an easy way to get them. they dont go up for sale ever, unless capcom release a patch to upgrade the store like they did with 3U, but tmk, there's no such patch in the Japanese version so far, so I doubt one will come (which sucks). the easiest way to get them is to make an armor set with all the gathering skills and then go to sunkers hollow or sth and mine the **** out of the mining spots, and bring along palicoes with the treasure/gathering skill so they can help out, too. then just bring a farcaster so you can easily teleport back to the base camp once you've mined the area clean so you complete the quest quickly and then go again. it's possible to get like 60+ earth crystals per run from this method, which only takes about 5-10 mins to do so it's really not _that_ bad.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

They added new tings to the wycoon like bomb casings, raw meat(yeesssss), and farcasters so they might but I doubt it



Spoiler: ayyy looks good


----------



## Decious

Jake. said:


> village doesn't have g rank.


Assuming you meant Caravan, it actually does have 10 star G-rank monsters. However, unlocking these requires reaching G1-G3



Jake. said:


> ....as for earth crystals, i dont think there's actually an easy way to get them.



There's a basarios glitch that makes it quite easy to farm them actually.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Jake. said:


> village doesn't have g rank. when you near the end of the village they do get near g-rank, but they never actually are "officially" g-rank (like the monsters may hit like g-rank monsters, but will only have high rank health), g-rank is exclusive to online/dondruma. but just fyi i found apex seregios to be easier than the regular one LOL



I haven`t started the Seregios fight yet (as much as I think the bleeding ailment is a valid addition, I really hate it), but I must say I was really disappointed fighting Deviljho. He felt way to weak to me. His attacks still look great though. 

I'm going to google now whats the deal with all the desks in the game. You have the Dundorma desk (Only G rank or internet DLC appearently), you have the caravan quests and the online part (the gathering hall?)

I need to know the strength difference between the online and offline monsters. Then I know if I can solo it. Hunting a great jaggi for 40 minutes doesn`t sound like a great time, lol.



> as for earth crystals, i dont think there's actually an easy way to get them. they dont go up for sale ever, unless capcom release a patch to upgrade the store like they did with 3U, but tmk, there's no such patch in the Japanese version so far, so I doubt one will come (which sucks). the easiest way to get them is to make an armor set with all the gathering skills and then go to sunkers hollow or sth and mine the **** out of the mining spots, and bring along palicoes with the treasure/gathering skill so they can help out, too. then just bring a farcaster so you can easily teleport back to the base camp once you've mined the area clean so you complete the quest quickly and then go again. it's possible to get like 60+ earth crystals per run from this method, which only takes about 5-10 mins to do so it's really not _that_ bad.



Oh, thats even better then in Monster Hunter 3, I`ll try that. In Monster Hunter 3 I normally got 30ish Earth Crystals in a run. I did low rank runs in the forest area and I only got like 5 each run. That really was a pain in the ass, all for a tarnished weapon I`ll never use anyways.

Thanks for the information. Maybe solo?ng the online part is a fun challenge, find out how far I can get.


----------



## JasonBurrows

What is this game like? I have *never* played a game in the Monster Hunter series before...

Does it have amiibo features???


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> What is this game like? I have *never* played a game in the Monster Hunter series before...
> 
> Does it have amiibo features???



the amiibo feature is only in the japanese version of the game, where you can use the exclusive japanese nargacuga amiibo to unlock nargacuga and its subspecies in game


----------



## Decious

ThomasNLD said:


> Oh, thats even better then in Monster Hunter 3, I`ll try that. In Monster Hunter 3 I normally got 30ish Earth Crystals in a run. I did low rank runs in the forest area and I only got like 5 each run. That really was a pain in the ass, all for a tarnished weapon I`ll never use anyways.



hink I should have quoted you in post 394 instead. There are indeed g-rank monsters in caravan, but to unlock them requires reaching G1-G3 beforehand. There's also a basarios glitch that lets you mine 99 earth crystals in just a few minutes, but you'll have to google the specifics yourself.

Everything can be soloed, whether or not it's actually fun though is personal preference.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Made a blast insect glaive yesterday (hellruin something? From the crimson fatty) and for some reason attacking with it feels so weird for some reason. So used to using thunder, ice, fire glaives


----------



## Decious

Jake. said:


> the amiibo feature is only in the japanese version of the game, where you can use the exclusive japanese nargacuga amiibo to unlock nargacuga and its subspecies in game
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> This....this trolled me pretty good. 10/10 I wasted 10 minutes confirming this is false.


----------



## Jake

killed my bae chameleos and got 1 gem from the shiny and 3 from the body carve LOL #luck


and just spent 2 days charm resetting for a +5 handicraft talismin, I managed to get one swag. It doens't have any slots tho, but comes with constitutn +7, which i can easily gem in, which is good since i'm a SA user


----------



## ThomasNLD

I had some serious trouble with the Stygian Zinogre + Seregios advanced quest in Caravan first two times, because of the Zinogre who hitted me hard. But then I changed equipment and I beat him using like a few megahealthpotions. I even got an umbrage out of it. 

I`ve spend a lot of times upgrading all my dualswords.... I also made some nice Zingre U and Nerscylla Armor (Dragon and Water), to go with my Garuga (Fire defense) Armor. So now I should have all elements covered and can focus on upgrading them ,so I can use them for the largest part of the G rank quests in online mode (even though I`m just at level 3 or 4 now). 

I only need jaspers for my thunder element dual blades. 

Now I`m going to take a long break from hunting Stygian Zino`s. 
BTW my Garuga set has HG Earplugs, Tremor Resistance, Negate Poison (I love this skill, seem to be many poisonous monsters), Razor Sharp and Critical Eye +1. 

It is the ultimate Rathalos/Rathian set really.
Water element weapon.
Negate poison (Especially Rathalos move is a pain).
No tremor or roar stuns.
High fire and dragon element defense. 

While waiting for handicraft, this is nice to fight with. I only miss autotracker, because I don`t like having to stroll to find the monster in the beginning, but I carved that out for the HG. 

Now since I need jaspers, I might also make a Zinogre S armor set.`I`ll do do Zino double quest and probably will get loads of material anyways and it has quite some goods skills on it by default. 

In short, I`ve been playing a lot. ^^


----------



## Jake

ThomasNLD said:


> I only miss autotracker, because I don`t like having to stroll to find the monster in the beginning, but I carved that out for the HG.



autotracker isnt really a much needed skill. once you've played the game enough you'll learn what areas monsters start out in (further more what areas they can move to and from, and where they go to eat/rest, etc). also, the fact they brought the balloon back so you can wave at it and it'll mark the monster on your map for a few seconds if you have trouble finding it, makes this skill even more redundant than it was previously.

giving up that in order to gem in hg earplugs is defs the right move.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Jake. said:


> autotracker isnt really a much needed skill. once you've played the game enough you'll learn what areas monsters start out in (further more what areas they can move to and from, and where they go to eat/rest, etc). also, the fact they brought the balloon back so you can wave at it and it'll mark the monster on your map for a few seconds if you have trouble finding it, makes this skill even more redundant than it was previously.
> 
> giving up that in order to gem in hg earplugs is defs the right move.



I had no idea about the balloon move, thanks. Personally I find it hard to memorize all the monster patterns though, because there are so many (monsters) of them. I sometimes use the oracle food skill to help out. In the end a paintball fixes it to ofcourse once you found it. Especially flying monsters can be annoying when the paintball effect disappears just when he is leaving. But now I just throw them more. 

I think psychic also lost a lot of value, because the Everwood doesn`t really ask for it. In Monster Hunter Tri psychic was often handy to quickly find spawning monsters when free hunting. I usually had a special few freehunt sets with psychic, customized for that.


----------



## SolarInferno

Thought I'd post a reminder that the two downloadable item packs are no longer available after tomorrow. I only realised they existed a few days ago when I was searching for how to get armour stones more easily - you get 20 of them from the advanced pack, so if you need to create any true armour spheres it's a nice bonus - plus there's a nice lot of other useful items:

MH4U Support Pack:

50x Mega Potion
50x Honey
15x Mega Dash Juice
30x Mega Nutrients
10x Max Potion
20x Lifepowder
30x Disposable Earplugs
30x Tranq Bomb
20x Barrel Bomb L+
15x Pitfall Trap
15x Shock Trap
05x Ancient Potion

MH4U Advanced Pack:

30x Bomb Casing
10x Hard Armor Sphere
10x Heavy Armor Sphere
10x Energy Drink
10x Cathangea
15x Cathangeafish Fry
15x Scatterfish
05x Portable Steam Bomb
03x Dense Marcoal
05x Dust of Life
20x Armor Stone
3000x Caravan Points

Just go to your housekeeper, downloadable content and then the gift area - you can't download them from the main menu.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Man I wish I knew about that earlier, I could have really used the armor stones and spheres...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: OHHHHHHHHHH CRAAAAAAPPP


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: OHHHHHHHHHH CRAAAAAAPPP



yes, there is already a thread for it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> yes, there is already a thread for it



Is there? Shoul've read the thread titles more carefully. Sorry about that!


----------



## Jake

Here's the June dlc pack, releasing June 5th;

https://www.facebook.com/monsterhunter/videos/934695366551782/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> Here's the June dlc pack, releasing June 5th;
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/monsterhunter/videos/934695366551782/



They give a savage jho quest now but not when I needed vile fangs .-.
I feel less unique because of the palico armor and apparently star knight armor is coming in july (hope not) ****


----------



## Jake

i just watched the video

thats such cheap BS the AC stuff is literally fish out a blue marlin......


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> i just watched the video
> 
> thats such cheap BS the AC stuff is literally fish out a blue marlin......



Ehh you have to catch the bombfish (forgot the name) to get access to the area it's at. The armor is decent but I'd still prefer using the other palico armors


----------



## agscribble

Hello, I have a quick question about the Nerscylla and I'm hoping more experienced hunter's can help me. I'm farming it for spikes, but haven't gotten any. Are the spikes something that fall of as sparkles after breaking it's back? Or can I get them from body carves?


----------



## SolarInferno

agscribble said:


> Hello, I have a quick question about the Nerscylla and I'm hoping more experienced hunter's can help me. I'm farming it for spikes, but haven't gotten any. Are the spikes something that fall of as sparkles after breaking it's back? Or can I get them from body carves?



You can get them as body carves, or as a reward at the end of the quest after breaking its crystals off. You also stand a better chance if you capture it.


----------



## agscribble

SolarInferno said:


> You can get them as body carves, or as a reward at the end of the quest after breaking its crystals off. You also stand a better chance if you capture it.



Thank you! I forgot I can catch the monster to end the quest. I'll try capturing it and see how that goes. The game knows I want the item, so it's probably teasing me.


----------



## Jake

agscribble said:


> Hello, I have a quick question about the Nerscylla and I'm hoping more experienced hunter's can help me. I'm farming it for spikes, but haven't gotten any. Are the spikes something that fall of as sparkles after breaking it's back? Or can I get them from body carves?



Nerscylla	Body Carve	8%
Nerscylla	Capture	25%
Nerscylla	Break Poison Stinger	65%


You're best bet would be mounting it 2-3 times to break it's back. Additionally, there's also a 10% chance to get one in the rewards box of Nerscylla quests (this is for low rank quests, btw). You could also try breaking its back + capturing for an extra chance at getting it.

Also, farming online would also help, as generally speaking online hunts are a lot quicker than solo hunts.


----------



## Jake

DLC came out yesterday so dont forget to download it. i am downloading it right now and im gonna do a few quests to see if any of the stuff is any good


----------



## ThomasNLD

Can you find somewhere when new DLC comes out, or when there is stuff to find in the gift area?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Apex diablos seems like a fast zenith gem farming place. People say it has low health


----------



## SolarInferno

ThomasNLD said:


> Can you find somewhere when new DLC comes out, or when there is stuff to find in the gift area?



Well, it comes out on the first Friday of each month (until whenever), but they'll usually announce the upcoming DLC on their Facebook page. I assume it's the same with the gift area, although I missed that personally until about a week before it ended.


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Apex diablos seems like a fast zenith gem farming place. People say it has low health



Yeah, it has low health. It also can be head locked pretty easy for quick runs. Basically you just attack the head constantly to stun/KO it, to diminish it's health. However, it won't actually go below 1hp, and will become "invincible" until it enters it's apex state. If you get it's health down low enough, one hit in apex state will kill it. It's a pretty easy way to farm.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> Yeah, it has low health. It also can be head locked pretty easy for quick runs. Basically you just attack the head constantly to stun/KO it, to diminish it's health. However, it won't actually go below 1hp, and will become "invincible" until it enters it's apex state. If you get it's health down low enough, one hit in apex state will kill it. It's a pretty easy way to farm.



Oh thanks for the tip. Didn't actually know hitting the headed would kill it fast


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh thanks for the tip. Didn't actually know hitting the headed would kill it fast



yea its a method called "head locking" or something. i've never really looked into it, but it works best with hammer users since they can KO it, so allows for easier damage.

of course, since its a flying wyvern, the pitfall trap x flash bomb combo works well, too.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I`m at HR7 now, playing the gathering hall solo and its clearly getting harder. I need to pass this and get to level HR40, so I can unlock the More Mohran quest, which I need to get this sweet EX Rathalos armor set. 

After this though I can upgrade many of my weapons and armors, so it should get easier after. So I now prepared better for the quests, making ingredients to combine for extra potions. 

all things added up, I already played over 200 hours. Talking about value for money.

Oh btw, thanks for the DLC tip, but I don`t use Facebook. So I guess I have to check it just every now and then, but knowing when new general DLC comes available is already nice to know. Thanks.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ugh, Speartip Menace is a pain in the ass when you solo it. They recommend mostly greatsword, hammer or lance usage, but I`m all about dual blades. I tried it once and timed out, I didn`t die once though. I just did to little damage. I did`n`t realise when he curls around you can jump in his face though, it looked like it was to high to reach. 

I think this is going to take a while. Sigh, That laser thing Dalamadur does really empties out the meter if you let it hit you. 
Pfff, any of you guys had trouble with this one? I read even in parties online, people have a problem with him, because many people tend to die during the quest.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Okay what is your favorite monster?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

zeldafromhyrule said:


> Okay what is your favorite monster?



Brachy


----------



## Cyrene

Does anyone want to play some monster hunter, I'm in g rank. If anyone from high/low rank wants to play, I'd be willing to throw on some weaker gear and join you.

(send me a pm)


----------



## Jake

zeldafromhyrule said:


> Okay what is your favorite monster?



Teostra aka Baeostra!!!


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Mine is the dalamadur and kirin &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ThomasNLD

For me its a toss up between Rathalos and Gore Magala.
Already noticed I need a Lagiacrus Sapphire for a weapon upgrade, but I don`t know if Lagi appears in this game or its attainable via trade. But when available, Lagi is also among my faves.

I like Rathalos most I think.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ThomasNLD said:


> For me its a toss up between Rathalos and Gore Magala.
> Already noticed I need a Lagiacrus Sapphire for a weapon upgrade, but I don`t know if Lagi appears in this game or its attainable via trade. But when available, Lagi is also among my faves.
> 
> I like Rathalos most I think.


Don't think it does. I thin to get the sapphire you have to trade it for something at the wycoon


----------



## Jake

ThomasNLD said:


> For me its a toss up between Rathalos and Gore Magala.
> Already noticed I need a Lagiacrus Sapphire for a weapon upgrade, but I don`t know if Lagi appears in this game or its attainable via trade. But when available, Lagi is also among my faves.
> 
> I like Rathalos most I think.



Lagi isn't in the game, but the Lagi sapphire is obtainable via the wycoon by completing the 6* gathering hall quest " advanced: dragon attack" and can be traded for a gravios medulla


----------



## ThomasNLD

Since I`m stuck on Dalamadur, I found some useful info on the guy, some players mention these numbers so you can keep track of his health.

when he is at 50%, he starts breaking down the arena.
When down to 30%, he starts to stay in one position.
When he is at 10%, he starts dropping the blue bomblike things (they call them nodes), which you can mine.

The good news is, when this is true, both times I fought him I got him down to the last 10%. I must have been really close just now, since he was dropping those nodes for a long time. He just gets more difficult to hit since the nodes drop close around him. I need to find a way to do more damage to him when he is twined around the pillar. With dual blades it is hard to hit the face, so since the end of this last fight, I started hitting him just below that high plateau above which he hovers with his face, to hit him on the edge of the lower plateau in the gut.


----------



## Jarrad

I'm a noob when it comes to this game. I love playing it but the majority of the time I don't know what I'm doing, since this is pretty much my first game from the series.

When I play online with my friends, I read online that you're able to trade them materials, though when I went to trade my brother some I could only select the very cheap easily-obtained items and not useful things, like Kecha loot. 

Does he have to be a higher level to receive these sort of items?
& can someone tell me how far into the story line I am? I've just been sent to kill this giant spider thing, which will allow these people to build me and my caravan crew a boat.


----------



## ThomasNLD

? can`t play online due to wrong router, so I`m not sure about the trading, I don`t think you can trade items that are rare, you couldn`t in MH3 Ultimate atleast.

And the spider thingy (Seltas Queen or Nerscylla?), is not that far in the game. You have a pretty long (and fun!) road ahead of you.  Although the storyline is a bit obscure when you weigh it against or the formidable foes you still got to defeat. As much as I enjoyed the storyline, lot of humor, its not really about the story for me.


----------



## Jake

Jarrad said:


> I'm a noob when it comes to this game. I love playing it but the majority of the time I don't know what I'm doing, since this is pretty much my first game from the series.
> 
> When I play online with my friends, I read online that you're able to trade them materials, though when I went to trade my brother some I could only select the very cheap easily-obtained items and not useful things, like Kecha loot.
> 
> Does he have to be a higher level to receive these sort of items?
> & can someone tell me how far into the story line I am? I've just been sent to kill this giant spider thing, which will allow these people to build me and my caravan crew a boat.



You can't trade monster materials online with friends, or anyone. The only items you can trade are items to help people on quests like potions, hot/cool drinks, antidotes, etc... Monster materials can't be traded and have to be farmed by the user.

Storyline wise I'd say you're probably 1/4 of the way through, maybe even 1/5. Kinda hard to say how much you've progressed since like everyone plays through at a different pace etc... but yea i'd say 1/4 - 1/5 is accurate, since you're only just at the start of low rank


----------



## ThomasNLD

I finally beat Dalamadur.... As hard as it was, I can imagine its hard as well when you do it with others, since the dragonbreath can pretty much instant kill anyone. How did you guys beat him? With a team of 2 or 3 or also solo?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ThomasNLD said:


> I finally beat Dalamadur.... As hard as it was, I can imagine its hard as well when you do it with others, since the dragonbreath can pretty much instant kill anyone. How did you guys beat him? With a team of 2 or 3 or also solo?


I actually found a good team when going up against him. We did it once and never died. Wait until you fight gog


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Never let a palico go. I had to let some go because I was running out of space and they made me feel super guilty each time.


----------



## ThomasNLD

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I actually found a good team when going up against him. We did it once and never died. Wait until you fight gog



Well, I remember from the good old Alatreon days, that its really hard to find a good team. Imagine being in a team and instant die when you get to the first dragon breath thingy. Man, that would suck. In the old Monster Hunter, very few were able to dive properly. 

When do you encounter Gog? 
For now I`m taking it slow, hunting a lot in harvest tours, just getting the easier resources to unlock a bunch of new equipment and maybe weapons. I really need to upgrade my water weapons as well. Hopefully I get a nice enduring charm.


----------



## Jake

ThomasNLD said:


> When do you encounter Gog?



Gog is the urgent from G3 to G-special iirc.


----------



## Jake

here's the July DLC trailer


----------



## Meijin Kurito

need help with increasing my hr im only hr5 atm


----------



## Jake

here's the august DLC trailer, which is out today


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How come they didn't announce the items you's get from each quest


----------



## SolarInferno

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How come they didn't announce the items you's get from each quest



You don't get any special weapons from any of this month's quests, besides the episodic quest set (which gives you a hammer, and tickets to make a hunting horn). The highlight of this month's DLC is the arrival, finally of White Fatalis. I've already got nearly enough parts from it to make one set of armour, but if anyone else fancies doing it tonight I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Jake

I've started playing again coz yolo and am looking for some people to play online with. I'm really not looking to hunt anything hardcore atm, just casual, easy hunting. so if you're interested please shoot me a PM. I'm also more than happy to help players get through low/high rank online, so if you need any help with that just fire a PM.


----------



## Alienfish

Yay alive thread. Probably getting that game soon-ish cause I need to waste my christmas holidays  It looks so ****ing good though and way better than 3U(clunky piece of **** that was).


----------



## fenris

I haven't played MH4U in months.  I think I may need to pick it back up soon, maybe start with a new character.  I stalled out sometime after Seregios...  maybe if I start from the beginning again, I can build up some momentum and get past this stumbling block.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

fenris said:


> I haven't played MH4U in months.  I think I may need to pick it back up soon, maybe start with a new character.  I stalled out sometime after Seregios...  maybe if I start from the beginning again, I can build up some momentum and get past this stumbling block.



I need to get back into it as well. I tend to take long breaks from 3DS games before picking them up again. I have fun raising my rank in the game. Right now I'm G1 HR 45 which doesn't seem high compared to a lot of people I've streetpassed. My friend convinced me to try a new weapon aside from dual swords so I took up the Charge Blade. It's slower and more complicated of a weapon than I'm used to, but it's really fun to use.


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> I've started playing again coz yolo and am looking for some people to play online with. I'm really not looking to hunt anything hardcore atm, just casual, easy hunting. so if you're interested please shoot me a PM. I'm also more than happy to help players get through low/high rank online, so if you need any help with that just fire a PM.



Still interested in doing this. I've been really into hunting teostra/kushala/rajang lately so if you're in need of their high rank parts, pm me and I'll happily help. Ofc if you're after other stuff I'm not bothered either.


----------

